# CAG - Cape Range



## tiggy7 (24 August 2004)

Cape Range Wireless has been going through so many tests 422 to be exact and is now handed over their Langkawi installation to Telecom Malaysia. I believe we are close to some very positve contracts being announced that will change this company from a speculative stock to one that has credability and an accepted product in the Telco industry.

I would be pleased to hear from others in their opinion of this company and its future.

Tiggy7


----------



## RichKid (25 August 2004)

*Re: CAG is it finally going somewhere*

I was in CAG recently but bailed out when it seemed to be going nowhere but down. I would have thought with the positive news that the price would at least stabilise. The market obviously knows something I don't (yet).
Any news on future contracts/announcements? I thought I'd spotted a pattern of steady rises with minor corrections but it's broken that trend- I thought I'd catch the next upswing but no luck.

Until the last few months it looked like it was in an uptrend (albeit with corrections here and there). The recent slide in the price has seen it fall away from the gradual rises achieved over the last year or so.

There seems to be a fair bit of support at the current prices (around $0.037) but $0.04 is providing strong resistance. I'd keep an eye on the next support level at around $0.030.

RichKid


----------



## RichKid (16 September 2004)

*Re: CAG is it finally going somewhere*

Well, although I bought CAG when it was going down (being a beginner I forgot a cardinal rule!) I managed to bail out earlier. It's now closing just above 3c but fell to 2.3c this week! I have no real idea what to expect. I'll stay away for now as there hasn't been any real change in the downtrend, market sentiment or business outlook. 
Anyone have a better idea of what's happening (apart from the 5c options expiring next month)?

RichKid


----------



## tiggy7 (19 January 2005)

*CAG on the move*

"By 2006 CAG will have supplied its products to several developing countries and will be established internationally as a leading supplier of wireless broadband for telephone/fax/internet. Let the good times roll."

The US $66 million Bangladesh order puts this prediction well on track. With rollout starting this month and future orders of US $320 million from Bangladesh alone, at 4 cents CAG is dirt cheap. These sales could be dwarfed by potential orders for rural telephony in neighbouring India, (rural population 600 milion). 2005 will see a major re-rating of CAG as the market sees the cash flowing in.


----------



## tiggy7 (30 January 2005)

*CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

 'Cape Range network wins Asia contracts 
Pubfication: The West Australian; Date:2005 3an 25; Section:News; Page Number: 34 
Arcadian wireless system connects remote and rural communities to telephone lines 
Cape Range network wins Asia contracts 
SARAH ROBERTS 

Cape Range Wireless is making inroads into new Asian markets after a lucrative Bangladesh contract and a glowing endorsement from the Malaysian Government helped push its rural communications technology into the commercial arena after seven years of development. 

The company's patented Arcadian system is designed to transmit voice and data wirelessly from a country's main telephone network to communities 50 to 60km away. Chairman Ron Wise said the technology aimed to bridge the "digital divide" between 
developed and remote areas by offering a system which had low capital, maintenance and operation costs. "The product we have developed answers the needs of much of the developing world 
demand where people have never used a telephone for lack of service and yet already access to the Internet for education purposes," he said. First developed in 1998 and tested on the Malaysian island of Langkawi since last year, Arcadian recently won a contract with Bangladesh carrier PeoplesTet for a 30-month first stage deal worth at least $85 million. The first 10,000 lines are expected to be installed in about 39 communities in Bangladesh by the end of March and a second phase of the deal, worth $415 million, is being finalised. 

Mr Wise said the Bangladesh contract was a turning point for Cape Range after years of operating in an industry where telcos had been cautious about wireless technology.

"It's taken us a good two years longer than we hoped to get through the regulatory environment," he said. "Everything we do (to put the system in place) affects the whole security and lifeline of every country through its telephone network. "Before they would let us connect we needed to satisfy an inordinate number of different groups." 

The PeoplesTel deal has paved the way in other countries. 
About 46 towns and villages in Malaysia are set to connect to the system in a US$10 million deal after Arcadian was certified and signed up by Telekom Malaysia – helped by
communication minister Lim Keng Yaik who this month said he was committed to ensuring the Penang made system was promoted throughout the developing world.
Mr Wise said Thailand was preparing for initial installations and Cape Range had its eye on India and China.

On the home front, Cape Range - which has its corporate headquarters in West perth and its main base in Malaysia through a subsidiary - was looking to try out the system in 
Australia and New Zealand with the view to providing services to rural and remote areas.
It was also discussing a partnership with West Perth IT firm Comdek to link up to mining communities.
The Arcadian system uses a base station to act as a gateway to a telephone network and a remote unit to receive signals farther out. Each remote unit can support up to 2500 subscribers. 
Further base stations could connect to a remote unit, allowing the next village to join the network and potentially span a whole country. "It's a telephone network in a box," Mr Wise said. 
The system could be solar powered and did not use much electricity, which was often unreliable in the target areas
The remote stations could be kept in a house and did not need special storage conditions, such as air-conditioning, or specialist technical knowledge. 
Arcadian's wireless nature meant it had lower infrastructure costs than other networks and it could travel easily over water. 

Mr Wise said an initial challenge during development was how the platform could carry voice and data without compromising the quality and speed of either. Using a digital signal processor and an internet-based system, no bandwidth was wasted and data could be transmitted during gaps in the voice signal, allowing the same quality as a normal telephone line. 

Page 2 of2 ; Cape Range network wins Asia contracts 

At a dinner celebrating Cape Range's Bangladesh deal this month, PeoplesTel managing director Tim Nurun Nabi said the carrier would be able to provide urban-quality services to 
rural areas at 50 per cent less than the normal tariffs charged by other telcos' The dinner was attended by 11 ambassadors from African and Asian countries who expressed interest in Cape Range's showcase system in Langkawi. 
Cape Range shares have failed to crack the 5c mark since last June, a far cry from the 60c peak during the dotcom glory days of 2000. Yesterday they closed unchanged at 4.1c. 
Ron Wise: Says the technology aims to bridge the "digital divide" between developed and remote 
areas. Picture: Ian Ferguson 
2s/01/200s http://enewspaper.thewest.com.ar.r/APD26302/PrintArt.asp?SkinFolder:WAN


----------



## brerwallabi (1 February 2005)

*Re: CAG is it finally going somewhere*

I am sure the question you asked has been asked a few times in the last few/six months but what do you think? Please I am asking nicely.


----------



## doctorj (1 February 2005)

*Re: CAG is it finally going somewhere*

CAG looked interesting on Tech's market scans this morning.  I wish I had more time to test/trade based on the information in those marketscans.


----------



## regatwests (5 January 2006)

*Re: CAG is it finally going somewhere*

Cape Range Wireless up 30% in last two weeks  big increase in Turnover this afternoon. (5/1/06)

(0.02 - $0.026 cps)

Announcement today 13.10

Farrant $3 mill loan converted to 120mill shares @ $0.027

David Hills (new CEO) announces Arcadian units shipped in
November for testing. PeoplesTel Bangladesh, have now integrated the system into their network and have commenced connecting Customer$.

The majority of the Arcadian equipment required to complete the rollout of 11,000 lines has now been manufactured and tested and is ready
for shipment over January and February to coincide with third
party microwave equipment 

announcement today 5/1/06  15.15

changes to substantial shareholders and directors interests


----------



## regatwests (23 January 2006)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Movement at the station ?
Unusual market movement, low turnover but 13% increase in SP today (23/1/06) .022 ^ .025

better news than early January's `paying customer$` Which saw
the SP spike 50% ?  (  .02 ^.03 before languishing back to .022  )


----------



## smelly sox (4 June 2006)

*cape range wireless*

cag range (cag) had bottomed last week. good volume by end of week, announcement due on merger this month, cheap entry point. will they continue to go up this week?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (4 June 2006)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Hi folks,

CAG ...... will be looking for some positive 
news this coming week, around 08062006 ... ???

happy days

  yogi


----------



## the_godfather4 (12 July 2006)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

bizzare day......230M+ shares traded within a massive range of 60%......any ideas anyone???


----------



## francoo (16 June 2008)

*CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

CAG tonight came out with an the following announcement:

16 June 2008 The Company Announcements Platform ASX Limited By E-lodgement ACQUISITION OF 20% INTEREST IN METRO CONSOLIDATED  PTE LTD, AN ENTITY THAT HAS RIGHTS TO MINE AN INDONESIAN THERMAL COAL PROJECT HIGHLIGHTS
* Cape Range Wireless Limited will pay $400,000 and issue 65,000,000 shares to acquire a 20% interest in Metro Consolidated  Pte Ltd (“Metro”).
* Metro owns 100% of the shares in PT Metro Consolidated Resources (“MCR”), (95% as a direct holding and 5% through a trust arrangement) a Foreign Investment Company (Penanaman Modal Asing), which has entered into a sub-contract with PT Batubesar Mega Nusantara (“BMN”) to conduct mining activities on a coal prospect covered by Coal Contract of Work PKP2B – Area KW.0080 (“CCOW”), issued by the Government of Indonesia.
* PT Senamas Energindo Mulia (“SEM”) (the holder of the CCOW) has appointed BMN as its mining contractor and BMN’s rights have been sub-contracted to MCR in return for a royalty payment by MCR.
* A non-JORC resource was previously established at the coal prospect using the US Bureau of Mines and US Geological Survey (“USGS”) method.
* The Project is contained on 10,000 hectares of land (located in the Kota Baru region of South Kalimantan).
* Put and Call Options have been granted over the remaining 80% of the shares in Metro.
* Ability to secure additional exploration area of 13,250 hectares adjacent to the exploitation area.

Anyone here a shareholder?


Cheers,


Francoo


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

I actually grabbed a few of these late in the day for a trade,

However now that I'm actually looking into the story I sorta like what I see and will probably hold

The company is a re-cap done by the Steinpris crew who did NSL it seems 

Anyway real speccie but I'm trying to work out how much coal they may be targeting, its all a bit cryptic

Anyone else looking at this one?

p.s. be warned that it looks like its getting ramped on H Crapper with comments like 35Billion Tonnes Coal and "the NEXT XYZ"


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

See this is so funny,

I watched CAG yesterday, after seeing it in the top volume movers, I said hmm maybe worth a trade but maybe wait for a re-trace, it never came so I just jumped in and bought a few, I then saw Hot Crapper and got really worried as the stock was being ramped to the shizen

However late last night I went over the ann and tried to analyse what little fundies there were with Kenna (taxi drivers hey Kenna? : )

*Anyway here's what I liked *1. Its a re-cap and these things tend to run and it is the same team that did NSL and that has far exceeded my expectations

2. The commodity they are going for is thermal coal which is kinda a "hot sector" at the moment

3. The mkt cap is small ie $10m it looks like maybe $12m (not sure)


*Here's what I'm unsure of*
1. Similar to my NSL concerns with India and Indian Iron Ore acquistion how realiable is this Indonesian data?

2. The company only has $2m cash which doesn't go a long way when it comes to Coal mining operations

3. We aren't yet told how much coal they are looking at

4. The stock has been ramped hard and so traders are no doubt on it = volatility and possible P&D's


*Here's what I saw last night though that made me really positive*

1. The company say that they already have a non-JORC estimate for the project which is just getting reviewed, however I have no doubt the company had a very good idea of exactly what was there before they considered looking at it

2. The company CLAIMS it will commence mining by the 15th of July which is 2-3 weeks a way


"MCR intends to fund all capital expenditure out of the proceeds of production. Under the approvals obtained in relation to the exploitation area, *MCR must commence operations on or before 15 July 2008*. In this regard, MCR has offers in place from more than one contractor. These offers will be reviewed and assessed by MCR in reference to costs and facilities given by the contractors including their experience and track record. MCR has advised that, if operations have not commenced by 15 July 2008, the relevant authorities can cancel the authorisation to proceed to mining (although an extension of time may also be possible). *MCR does not believe there is any risk of operations not commencing by this date.*"



So I'm not going to trade this, I am going to hold for a few weeks to see if this really will get into production by the 15th July, spec but lots of upside but high risk it would seem DYOR


----------



## Sean K (18 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

I agree LN, especially on the taxi drivers! LOL 

This is a spec with potential to be rerated, but how much who knows.

Good comparison with NSL I think.

Really depends on what they produce in the coming weeks with development and the pre JORC resource that the Jewish boys need to confirm. 

I still think that time to production is a typo. 

Coal is almost steaming as much as poo at the moment. 

Go wireless coal!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Hey Kenna (taxi drivers charge!!! : )

Yeah I too am sceptical of the production date, but the company has repeatedly mentioned in the acquisition ann that mining must and will comence by the *15th July 2008*

_Overview of the Coal Project
Overview and Location SEM is the holder of a 3rd generation CCOW located in Kota Baru District, South Kalamantan. The CCOW covers an area of approximately 49,080 hectares which has been divided into 3 categories as follows:
(a) Exploration Stage – 13,250 hectares;
(b) Feasibility Stage – 25,830 hectares; and
(c) Exploitation/Production Operation Stage – 10,000 hectares.

*The exploitation area is the most advanced and is covered by the mining sub-contract between MCR and BMN.* The Indonesian Ministry of Minerals and Mines has approved the commencement of mining activities in this area and *mining related activities must commence on or before 15 July 2008 in order to comply with the terms of this approval.*_

So they already have mining contractors? BMN or someone?


"Metro, through its wholly owned subsidiary PT Metro Consolidated Resources ("MCR"), has entered into a sub-contract with PT Batubesar Mega Nusantara (“BMN”) to conduct mining activities on the area of land covered by the CCOW."

How can they be so close to mining? My only thoughts are this is a turn key project ready to go?

Like I said high risk but given the fact they maybe minig soon I am gonna wait and see


----------



## mick2006 (18 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

must agree with YT and Kennas, CAG provides a very interesting exposure to the hed hot coal sector.

indonesia is the worlds lowest cost coal producer given low labour costs and fuel subsidies from the government.

it is certainly a spec coal play but if they pull if off today's share price would look extremely cheap.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

he he he, looks like my buying yesterday at 2.7c-2.8c was cheap in hindsight,

I just think that with such a small mkt cap ie $10m - $15m you can't really go too far wrong in the current sentiment of the mkt

Anyway as I said, I'm gonna wait and see how this production thing turns out,
better not be a bloody typo though!


----------



## mick2006 (18 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

I would like to thank TssMcGill over on HC for digging up this interesting little bit of information, it looks like the previous owners of this project have a contract to supply coal to *PT PLN Indonesia *which is the national electricity company of Indonesia, adding more weight to a likely new term coal mining operation.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

What I find most interesting is that as stated the company have already got MINING contractors

"_Metro owns 100% of the shares in PT Metro Consolidated Resources (“MCR”), (95% as a direct holding and 5% through a trust arrangement) a Foreign Investment Company (Penanaman Modal Asing), which has entered into a sub-contract with PT Batubesar Mega Nusantara (“BMN”) to conduct *mining activities on a coal prospect* covered by Coal Contract of Work PKP2B – Area KW.0080 (“CCOW”), issued by the Government of Indonesia._"

That they already have divided the project up into 3 area's

_The CCOW covers an area of approximately 49,080 hectares which has been divided into 3 categories as follows:
(a) Exploration Stage – 13,250 hectares;
(b) Feasibility Stage – 25,830 hectares; and
(c) Exploitation/Production Operation Stage – 10,000 hectares.
*The exploitation area is the most advanced and is covered by the mining sub-contract between MCR and BMN.* The Indonesian Ministry of Minerals and Mines has approved the commencement of mining activities in this area and *mining related activities must commence on or before 15 July 2008 in order to comply with the terms of this approval*._

So to me it seems more and more clear that the company has acquired a project which is on the verge of start up and if this is the case we as shareholders will be in for a wild wild ride


----------



## N1Spec (18 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

this company smells.......  different board and CEO sure, but tread carefully.
The ann couldnt be more cryptic.

Cheers


----------



## nioka (18 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



N1Spec said:


> this company smells.......  different board and CEO sure, but tread carefully.
> The ann couldnt be more cryptic.
> 
> Cheers




 Some old failing companies are reborn and give a lot of financial benefits to a new operation within the framework of the existing company. The old companies losses are in the past, usually writing off huge debts as an arrangemant with creditors. New directors give the company a new direction. As the saying goes "don't punish the child for the sins of the father". 

 Of course it is speculative, the SP spells that out loud and clear. It will either be a ten bagger of wander off into the sunset. I'll give it a go, trade it until I have a free carried holding and sit on it. I won't be betting the family silver and the family home on it. That is what specs are all about.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



nioka said:


> Some old failing companies are reborn and give a lot of financial benefits to a new operation within the framework of the existing company. The old companies losses are in the past, usually writing off huge debts as an arrangemant with creditors. New directors give the company a new direction. As the saying goes "don't punish the child for the sins of the father".
> 
> Of course it is speculative, the SP spells that out loud and clear. It will either be a ten bagger of wander off into the sunset. I'll give it a go, trade it until I have a free carried holding and sit on it. I won't be betting the family silver and the family home on it. That is what specs are all about.




Well said Nioka, very well said,

N1 perhaps take a look at NSL, same smelly re-cappers, Health company turned Iron ore, same smelly/cryptic project acquisition but a massive share price re-rating nevertheless

Sometimes when things are as spec as this its best to leave out a thorough fundamental analysis

But by the sounds of it this stock may be too spec for you so I suggest others be very thorough in understanding the risks and potential rewards these types of re-caps/new acquistions offer

If nothing else Coal is the sector to be in atm it seems


----------



## PhoenixXx (19 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Very interesting chart. 
Volume is accumulating and SP is climbing.
And seems like positive news are all around, i'm in for a punt


----------



## Georgeb (19 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

I have read the announcement and this looks very interesting. I can see it run in the next few days. Lets wait and see what happens.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Hey George,

I don't know about "run the next few days" perhaps closer to the expected production date? 15th July not that far off

I get the feeling though either way the SP will head north, I only have to look over at CAG's older brother NSL to see how this will play out

Still spec though


----------



## Caliente (20 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Hey YoungTrader/. Saw you were on this one from the darkside (HC) and couldn't help hitching a ride on this coal-train. Hope all is well!

Disclosure - I am trading like an absolute monkey atm 
Just recently sunk a few K in a very poorly timed investment in BBP.

However the CDS Coal Express is doing very nicely.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Caliente said:


> Hey YoungTrader/. Saw you were on this one from the darkside (HC) and couldn't help hitching a ride on this coal-train. Hope all is well!
> 
> Disclosure - I am trading like an absolute monkey atm
> Just recently sunk a few K in a very poorly timed investment in BBP.
> ...




lol yeah I saw the circus traders ramps,

I actually got a bit worried thinking I bought into a pumped stock but after digging deeper into it I realised that the stock did present good spec value, 

You should come back to the "light" Caliente, use the force ( : ) only 1 or 2 muppets here unlike HC


p.s. I can't beleive CDS's performance, reminds me of CUL


----------



## Caliente (20 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

I think you're right. I have spent way too much time over at the dark side!

CDS has been great YT =) Great guys in management and have been given equity instead of cash to develop the company, always a strong incentive I think ^_-


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Caliente said:


> CDS has been great YT =) Great guys in management and *have been given equity instead of cash to develop the company, always a strong incentive I think *^_-




I agree 100% with that, when you pay cash for the acquisition of a project its risky because either way the vendors/original owners of the project have made their money regardless of how the company and we as shareholders perform.

However if you tie the fate of the vendors/project holders with that of the common shareholder by paying for projects with equity (shares) then there is a very strong incentive and probability that the project is a goer, see that way everyone makes money or no one makes money

I also think its best to ESCROW the shares of the vendors for 1 years- 2 years so they can't just dump them as soon as they get them ie kinda like DMM,

I'm not 100% sure but I think this is what CAG (and big brother NSL has done too)


----------



## arae (21 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Where in Indonesia are they producing? I live in Jakarta and can sound it out if someone would care to provide more details.


----------



## ans25 (22 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Hello to all,
Ive joined this bus as well I got in at 2.9c solefully for the reason that this will be up and mining in mid july which is v soon and also its involved in Coal.

A real spec play but I like it, Im hoping it will hit 4.5-5c.

Thanks


----------



## mick2006 (23 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

good to see CAG get a bit of press coverage in the australian pure speculation column this morning.

certainly a very cheap exposure to the rampaging coal sector, and if they can get production up and running in Indonesia this year as stated by both CAG and now the pure speculation column could reward shareholders very well.

below is the snippet from the australian this morning

"CAN it really be that Cape Range Wireless (CAG) is actually going to make it? After about 20 years, getting investors wound up by "revolutionary" power technology and then telephony ideas, the company has emerged from the clutches of Perth businessman Ron Wise and, more recently, those of the administrators. Cape Range has got its hands on a thermal coal project in Indonesia and, assuming that all the legal titles check out, this could be in production by the end of 2008. There's also 13,000ha of exploration ground nearby."


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Now thats some good news

They say all ships float on high tide but only the best float when the tide goes out, well CAG ain't sinking in fact she's powering ahead and looking at the broader mkt the tide has certainly gone out, so I am very impressed

Now with media coverage too, things a re really looking up for the CAG express

woot woot


----------



## mick2006 (23 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

good volume starting to go through in CAG this afternoon, one X-trade of 800k just went through at 3.2c.

with a coal resource statement and decision on mining contractor due before 15th July CAG is one spec play well worth holding at the moment.


----------



## mick2006 (23 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

very strong buying/momentum going into the close today for CAG, whether it was the article in the pure speculation column this morning or more investors looking for the next big coal play, with sellers thining out and buyers stepping up it looks like CAG is on the verge of a major break to the upside.

with a market cap of around $13 million, CAG is extremely cheap for a company that is planning coal production in Indonesia from next month (as per recent announcement).


----------



## michael_selway (23 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



mick2006 said:


> very strong buying/momentum going into the close today for CAG, whether it was the article in the pure speculation column this morning or more investors looking for the next big coal play, with sellers thining out and buyers stepping up it looks like CAG is on the verge of a major break to the upside.
> 
> with a market cap of around $13 million, CAG is extremely cheap for a company that is planning coal production in Indonesia from next month (as per recent announcement).




Hi Mick

Do you see any risks with CAG? e.g. bad management, high debt, political?

thx

MS

-------------------


----------



## mick2006 (23 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Hi Michael, CAG is certainly a spec play at the moment, the main risk associated with the company is the executing of the Indonesian coal agreement, but saying that if they demonstrate their ability to get the project into production it would be the cheapest coal producer by market cap on the ASX.

given the fact coal is without doubt the hotest sector on the ASX, I believe the reward firmly outweighs the risks at this current market cap.


----------



## dj_420 (23 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



mick2006 said:


> Hi Michael, CAG is certainly a spec play at the moment, the main risk associated with the company is the executing of the Indonesian coal agreement, but saying that if they demonstrate their ability to get the project into production it would be the cheapest coal producer by market cap on the ASX.
> 
> given the fact coal is without doubt the hotest sector on the ASX, I believe the reward firmly outweighs the risks at this current market cap.




Hey mick, do we have a resource size yet or is it still under wraps? Bit secretive all this but if they pull it off could be profitable.


----------



## mick2006 (23 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

the project being located in Indonesia they don't need to comply with the JORC code, apparently they have a resource defined by the USGS method, which is being checked now before being released in the near future, link below.

http://www.jorc.org/pdf/1980 usgs-usbm circular 831.pdf


the most important things to consider when looking at a coal project like CAG's are:

- location, which is in the heart of coal central in indonesia
- infrastructure, only 30km from port with ready made road links
- resource size, clearly large enough to support mining operation
- offtake agreement, CAG via the acquisition has ready made production sale agreement with *PT PLN which is Indonesia's national electricity company*
- exploration upside, access to adjacent 13250 hectares of exploration grounds
- time till production, as per announcement mining activities to commence by the 15 July 2008 with contractor selection 
underway.


CAG seems to have most of the bases covered, but as usual in the spec end of things it will come down to the company executing their stratergy.

I'm with Young_Trader on this one, the recent announcement will lead to a fundamental re-rating of the shareprice on the back of CAG getting the indonesian coal project up and running.

And from a momentum point of view, it was a very bullish close this afternoon and if we break 3.6c tommorow it wouldn't surprise if the shareprice quickly broke through the 4c barrier on the back of a technical breakout and the red hot coal sector.


----------



## dj_420 (23 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



mick2006 said:


> the project being located in Indonesia they don't need to comply with the JORC code, apparently they have a resource defined by the USGS method, which is being checked now before being released in the near future, link below.
> 
> http://www.jorc.org/pdf/1980 usgs-usbm circular 831.pdf
> 
> ...




What was the size of offtake agreement? Do they state a certain number of tonnes PA? 

I mean production could be supported on a 5 million tonne deposit at 100 000 tonnes PA for 50 years. Just a little sceptical on what they actually have and intend to produce.

Dont get me wrong they look interesting but I would like to see some definite figures. But based on market cap, yeah any production numbers would pose an upside.


----------



## mick2006 (23 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

agree with you dj_420 its the unknown's that is keeping the CAG shareprice where it is at the moment, but thats the beauty of the spec sector the exceptional possible returns, because once they get coal operations underway the shareprice is likely to be many multiples of what it is today.


----------



## sam76 (23 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Look where Faldi has taken NSL? (and that's with no solid announcement)

I'm got in on due to his name and that they begin production in the next couple of weeks.

I'll average up once we get some solid figures.

This is another spec that you would rather be in than out atm.


----------



## ans25 (23 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Many multiples I like that!

But given that July is production the next 2 weeks are going to see this rise and rise I think, maybe up to 5c by end of July?
Im just thinking out aloud, you have the take into day traders as well, so 5c is what I think


----------



## michael_selway (23 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



mick2006 said:


> the project being located in Indonesia they don't need to comply with the JORC code, apparently they have a resource defined by the USGS method, which is being checked now before being released in the near future, link below.
> 
> http://www.jorc.org/pdf/1980 usgs-usbm circular 831.pdf
> 
> ...




Hi mick thanks fo the info

Also how does CAG compare with CDS at current prices you reckon?

thx

MS


----------



## mick2006 (23 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

hey michael, a lot of people have been comparing CAG with the early days of CDS.

they are both companies that have changed their focus to coal from the tech sector, so in that regards they have a similar beginning.

its hard to compare the two now given that CDS has now derisked by completing the SARB approval on their SA coal project and have attracted an extremely well regarded management and on the other hand CAG has only just signed off on the agreement and is in the process of establishing a coal mining operation so some risks still remain.

long term CDS is close to the best coal play on the ASX, with huge reserves and quality management (*thats why I hold it*), but needs to consolidate recent gains.

short term the momentum is certainly building for CAG and on the back of further coal related announcements wouldn't surprise if it outperformed a lot of the other coal plays that have already run hard.

for me there is certainly a place in the portfolio for both, CDS for the long haul and CAG to see how the coal project develop's in Indonesia.


----------



## Caliente (24 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Great post Mick. I hold CDS and CAG for the same reasons outlined above.

CDS is also a coking play opposed to CAG which is a pure thermal I believe.


----------



## mick2006 (24 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

thanks Caliente, its clear that coal is one of the only sectors continuing to move higher, infact the coal stocks in the US continued to surge higher again last night.

I see huge short term potential in CAG on the back of positive news out of Indonesia, like all spec stocks once some of the risks are removed the shareholders will be rewarded.

In terms of CDS, I fully expect it to be one of the star performers on the ASX over the coming 2-3 years as they tick off the boxes towards large scale coal production in South Africa.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



mick2006 said:


> thanks Caliente, its clear that coal is one of the only sectors continuing to move higher, infact the coal stocks in the US continued to surge higher again last night.
> 
> I see huge short term potential in CAG on the back of positive news out of Indonesia, like all spec stocks once some of the risks are removed the shareholders will be rewarded.
> 
> In terms of CDS, I fully expect it to be one of the star performers on the ASX over the coming 2-3 years as they tick off the boxes towards large scale coal production in South Africa.




Hey Mick 

Yeah bulk commodities are the place to be especially Coal, but did you catch the Fe increase by RIO wooowzer!

Anyway only 20days to go till production commences or should I say is meant to commence ( tick tock )

Either way CAG's mkt cap is around $15m at current levels so still very undemanding when compared to the other $50m+ - $100m+ mkt cap companies


----------



## mick2006 (24 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

agree there YT the bulk commodities are certainly the place to be especially coal, CAG is certainly at the right place at the right time.

CAG is extremely cheap for a company with near term coal production, and once that 1 order at 3.5c is cleared it wouldn't surprise to see it head very quickly towards 4c.


----------



## mick2006 (24 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

some nice consistant off screen buying going on in CAG this afternoon, once again banging up against resistance at 3.5c.

its not surprising to see the coal sector outperforming today with companies such as RIV,CEY,GCL,CDS,FSE,BWN all moving higher.

its just a matter of time before CAG breaks to the upside, looks like a few big buy orders are starting to pile up.


----------



## dj_420 (24 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



mick2006 said:


> some nice consistant off screen buying going on in CAG this afternoon, once again banging up against resistance at 3.5c.
> 
> its not surprising to see the coal sector outperforming today with companies such as RIV,CEY,GCL,CDS,FSE,BWN all moving higher.
> 
> its just a matter of time before CAG breaks to the upside, looks like a few big buy orders are starting to pile up.




Hey Mick after some more analysis I got on board today at the low of 3.2, lucky buy. Also holding CEY and RIV so am having a nice coal day.

Support is building for CAG, good spec on the coal sector with production coming up.


----------



## mick2006 (25 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

looks like the late afternoon buying managed to soak up most of the old stale holders, there is currently no sell orders below the 3.5c level.

with plenty of buyers lined up and further coal news out of Indonesia expected in the next 2-3 weeks, CAG will be one to watch in the coming weeks.


----------



## ans25 (25 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

I noticed that all of today that 3.1c was the lowest you could get in, so in that sense maybe this is a support.

Good to see CAG hold up above the 3c mark after a down day.

Interesting to see whether this will hit the 4-5c mark around production


----------



## pan (25 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



sam76 said:


> Look where Faldi has taken NSL? (and that's with no solid announcement)






mick2006 said:


> with plenty of buyers lined up and further coal news out of Indonesia expected in the next 2-3 weeks, CAG will be one to watch in the coming weeks.




G'day just a few questions. 

How is Faldi linked to CAG?

What does Faldi do? 

And how much of Coal mine does CAG own in Indonesia?

cheers

Pan


----------



## ans25 (25 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

I can answer the first part of your question:

Mr Faldi Ismail (Chairman, Director)

Not all Muslims are terrorists as the world thinks


----------



## pan (25 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



ans25 said:


> I can answer the first part of your question:
> 
> Mr Faldi Ismail (Chairman, Director)
> 
> Not all Muslims are terrorists as the world thinks




Cheers,

Yeah i worked it out after a bit of google searching. Still don't know how much they own?


----------



## kervz (25 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Dont know if this link has already been posted, but I found it an interesting read on CAG, anyway here it is

http://newsstore.smh.com.au/apps/previewDocument.ac?docID=GCA00851250CAG


----------



## nyo (25 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



pan said:


> G'day just a few questions.
> 
> How is Faldi linked to CAG?
> 
> ...




What does Faldi do? 

From another site:

http://www.hotcopper.com.au/post_single.asp?fid=1&tid=699800&msgno=3040056#3040056

# He has extensive interests within Indonesias mineral sector and currently is a director of Kalimantan Investment Corporation Limited (the major shareholder of a dual listed Canadian/AIM public company, Kalimantan Gold Corporation Limited, which is exploring in Kalimantan, Indonesia for copper, gold and now coal).

Kalimantan Investment Corporation

http://kalimantaninvestment.com/index-2.html


----------



## ans25 (26 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Very interesting to see that yesterday and today it wont budge 3.1-3.2c and all buyers are buying at 3.1c.


----------



## mick2006 (27 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

good to see some buying momentum returning to CAG this afternoon, coal certainly the place to be, hopefully some positive news out of indonesia in the coming weeks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Mick take a look at how Big Bro NSL has performed

2c - 10.5c and I think its clear punters are doing a back the management play here


and Coal is right now hotter than Fe so great future in store for CAG no doubt


----------



## mick2006 (27 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

hey YT, CAG just needs to clear the resistance at 3.5c and we should start to see some further gains, just seems to be a few stale holders/profit takers willing to cash out at 3.5c at the moment.

coal is on fire at the moment especially in the spec end of things with companies such as CAG,LOD etc doing really well.

also CDS has now graduated out of the spec sector into the mid tier coal plays, also became my first $1 million dollar paper profit stock


----------



## Caliente (27 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

S*** you made a million out of CDS? Hot damn. I've made a packet, but that is out of this world Mick, congratulations =) 

Surely you are on the Top20 list?!


----------



## LRG (27 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

i bought in too the other day at 3c even on the back of the NSL performance.

However isn't the CAG ownership potential only a small % compared to NSL.  What is the SP $ potential of CAG in the coming weeks.  I haven't seen any calcs on ROI for this one.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



LRG said:


> i bought in too the other day at 3c even on the back of the NSL performance.
> 
> However isn't the CAG ownership potential only a small % compared to NSL.  What is the SP $ potential of CAG in the coming weeks.  I haven't seen any calcs on ROI for this one.




NSL deal was exactly the same, so far only 20%, can acquire the balance 80% taking total to 100% for a total of 2 Billion Shares

CAG 20% so far, can acquire balance 80% taking total to 100% for 1Billion shares

So if anything CAG has got the same deal for hlaf the price


----------



## LRG (27 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Thanks YT for clearing that up, i wasn't sure from reading the ann.

So really the upside potential is good?

YT, Have you done any future value calc potential?

Wish in hidsite I had hung onto my original holding in NSL, i got frustrated in waiting for news and sold out for 2c, but then a few days later I thought i may have made a mistake and bought a qtr of my original holding back for 2.6cents.  So i have made a quarter so far of what i could have, but i had a loss when i sold cause my avge was 2.5.  Anyway live and learn!!


----------



## michael_selway (28 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



mick2006 said:


> hey YT, CAG just needs to clear the resistance at 3.5c and we should start to see some further gains, just seems to be a few stale holders/profit takers willing to cash out at 3.5c at the moment.
> 
> coal is on fire at the moment especially in the spec end of things with companies such as CAG,LOD etc doing really well.
> 
> also CDS has now graduated out of the spec sector into the mid tier coal plays, also became my first $1 million dollar paper profit stock




Wow my of my, there maybe more upside!

How much reserve/resource does CDS have again?

thx

MS


----------



## ans25 (28 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

THere is potential, but it all depends on market sentiment. What we feel is potential doesn't neccesserily eventuate.

I think the big figure is 3.5c and whether it can clear this and move to 4c is important. Once this can get to 4c who knows then, especially if it comes before the announcement and hopefully can break into a bit of sky rocketing momentum ala NSL.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> What I find most interesting is that as stated the company have already got MINING contractors
> 
> "_Metro owns 100% of the shares in PT Metro Consolidated Resources (“MCR”), (95% as a direct holding and 5% through a trust arrangement) a Foreign Investment Company (Penanaman Modal Asing), which has entered into a sub-contract with PT Batubesar Mega Nusantara (“BMN”) to conduct *mining activities on a coal prospect* covered by Coal Contract of Work PKP2B – Area KW.0080 (“CCOW”), issued by the Government of Indonesia._"
> 
> ...




Guys many factors will be at play here,

Mkt sentiment, traders, day traders, momentum traders and good old investment,

I like this when it was 2.5c-3c the day of the acquistion ann, and it still looks cheap,

Further as I have already said I think the fact that it is the 'lil bro" of NSL makes for a very interesting case in point

To do NPV calcs or reserve estimates at this point in time is crazy to say the least,


My advice do as I am doing and wiat for the important production date being *15th July* that only 2 weeks away, I'm sure more info will come between now and then too


----------



## shaunm (29 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

My main concern with CAG is that they can meet the 18 july dealine for mining, and that "mining activities" is a felxible enough term so as they meet the criterion.
Anyone's reassurance is warmly welcomed.


----------



## ppereira (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Hi all,
New to asf so pardon the silly question but how does the structure work for CAG and ultimately what % of resources are applicable to CAG for example I notice the holder of CCOW is PT Senamas Energindo Mulia (SEM) who has appointed BMN as its mining contractor who has subsequently sub-contracted it's rights to MCR in return for royalty payments by MCR who are owned by Metro of which CAG has acquired 20% hope this question is not to long winded but wouldn't the person with the most to benefit here be the holder of CCOW (SEM) which would put CAG a long way down the chain.
Anyway thanks


----------



## ans25 (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

A good start to the day for CAG, looking good at 4c. I would like to see it hold around this mark for the rest of the day.

Really hoping we can hit 4.5c at the end of this week at least 

Good Luck to all


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Yeah CAG looks be trading up in anticipation of this production deadline,

The company has about 500M shares fully diluted which at 4c = $20m so not demanding, but what is it worth once production kicks in?

I mean I never thought NSL would be 10c so quick, so it makes you think can CAG be 10c? that would be $50m

I would be interested to see what the chartists have to say about CAG technically


----------



## Synergy (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Thinking I could sell at 4.3 and re-enter at 3.9 - 4c I've had 5000 sell and have had to move the sell order up out of the way. 

The buy side has just stacked up majorly. Really solid buy depth at 4c now, very impressive.

And lesson learnt. Don't go playing silly buggers with strong performing shares.


----------



## michael_selway (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Yeah CAG looks be trading up in anticipation of this production deadline,
> 
> The company has about 500M shares fully diluted which at 4c = $20m so not demanding, but what is it worth once production kicks in?
> 
> ...




Hi not bad at all

Btw have you looked at CDS, another coal junior doign well in recent times

thx

MS


----------



## ans25 (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Yeah I thought the same thing, I could re-enter in a bit cheaper, but this price is holding, unbelievable amount of volume, its amazing!!!

Im really thinking the sky is the limit now, who knows where we will be in abt 1-2 weeks

5-6c?

Keep going CAG!!


----------



## nomore4s (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Yeah CAG looks be trading up in anticipation of this production deadline,
> 
> The company has about 500M shares fully diluted which at 4c = $20m so not demanding, but what is it worth once production kicks in?
> 
> ...




YT, there's not really enough history atm to read too much off the chart.

Just tells me it's in a very strong uptrend atm


----------



## pan (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



LRG said:


> Thanks YT for clearing that up, i wasn't sure from reading the ann.
> 
> So really the upside potential is good?
> 
> ...





Anyone got coal prices? and the size of the resource that CAG has?
A link to a page or such would be apreciated?
cheers


----------



## nyo (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



pan said:


> Anyone got coal prices? and the size of the resource that CAG has?
> A link to a page or such would be apreciated?
> cheers




Anyone got coal prices?

coal prices

http://www.globalcoal.com/default.cfm

Weekly Index & nbspRB Index
06-Jun-08 	130.15
13-Jun-08 	136.47
20-Jun-08 	144.00
27-Jun-08 	159.70

&nbsp NEWC Index
06-Jun-08 	158.53
13-Jun-08 	160.23
20-Jun-08 	162.66
27-Jun-08 	172.10

&nbspDes ARA Index
06-Jun-08 	173.57
13-Jun-08 	177.37
20-Jun-08 	185.53
27-Jun-08 	203.44

http://www.eia.doe.gov/cneaf/coal/page/coalnews/coalmar.html


----------



## michael_selway (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



nyo said:


> Anyone got coal prices?
> 
> coal prices
> 
> ...




Hi you should also read the below thread

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2294&page=9







thx

MS


----------



## pan (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

cheers thanks for your help and the links.

would be good to see some EV for cag,

pan.

by the way nomore4s
look at the chart in all data. CAG has been around for a while.


----------



## nomore4s (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



pan said:


> cheers thanks for your help and the links.
> 
> would be good to see some EV for cag,
> 
> ...




I realise that pan. It's just that it hasn't traded since Oct 06 so alot of what is on the chart before that isn't relevent to now imo.


----------



## ans25 (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Its a wierd graph, almost 0c and then its like centre point tower being built again, those telco days must have been bad, good to see a refreshing change, hopefully it can follow NSL footsteps.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Guys you have to I repeat have to understand the following

1. CAG is a re-cap/recon, this means that in no way is CAG's past perfromance in anyway linked to its future, it became a new company kinda like an IPO of few weeks back

2. The same team behind NSL are behind CAG and so while the deals make look hard to understand etc etc one need only look at NSL's share price to see the possible multi bagger profits that can be made

3. CAG is a spec atm, which offers high rewards but also high levels of risk

4. Given CAG's early spec stage EV's or Resource estimates at this stage are absurd

Do yourselves a favour and look through the CAG thread from my first posts, also look at the NSL thread to see how that story has evolved

Cheers


----------



## ans25 (30 June 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Yes YT, I feel like deja vu again as with NSL, although there I sold out at 5c from 2c.

I think this time if it crosses 6c I will stay on board the train


----------



## nioka (1 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



ans25 said:


> Yes YT, I feel like deja vu again as with NSL, although there I sold out at 5c from 2c.
> 
> I think this time if it crosses 6c I will stay on board the train




 You can't lose if you take some profit to redeem the initial outlay and free carry the rest as a spec. That is insurance which is well worth while. By doing that I am free carrying around 10 specs and using the same capital as I used with the first. Spreads the risk.


----------



## mick2006 (1 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

some very positive price action going on in CAG this morning, with some very large buying at the 4.2-4.3c level, we may just be seeing the first signs of a significant breakout higher on the back of upcoming coal news out of indonesia.

a break above the last resistance at 4.5c may signal significant short term gains.


----------



## ans25 (1 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



nioka said:


> You can't lose if you take some profit to redeem the initial outlay and free carry the rest as a spec. That is insurance which is well worth while. By doing that I am free carrying around 10 specs and using the same capital as I used with the first. Spreads the risk.




For me I feel the best strategy is to focus on 2, max 3 specs in that way im getting max rewards, although this may sound risky i research a lot before jumping in. This time Im playing for all the marbles


----------



## ans25 (1 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



mick2006 said:


> some very positive price action going on in CAG this morning, with some very large buying at the 4.2-4.3c level, we may just be seeing the first signs of a significant breakout higher on the back of upcoming coal news out of indonesia.
> 
> a break above the last resistance at 4.5c may signal significant short term gains.




Yes, hopefully it can close around 4.3c-4.5c mark, ill be very happy at that.
Im noticing also that sellers are drying up and there is quite a few 1mill orders on the buy side


----------



## mick2006 (1 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

some games being played here, with someone dumping a 4 million sell order at 4.7c, spooking buyers.

I guess we need another accumulation phase before the stock will be allowed to run further.


----------



## ans25 (1 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*


Yeah I saw that as well, be patient , hopefully this thing will hold above 4c today, there's still a lot of buyers


----------



## Spec-Invest (3 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

dropped down to .34 this morning, hopefully it will correct itself in the later afternoon. this would be a great time to put a few buys in and get on in the low. the 15th of july is quickly approaching.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Hey guys,

CAG been quiet for awhile and with the current weakness in the mkts it was good to see it not fall back too much,

Just reminded myself why I bought and why I am still holding,


*Mining is due to commence in around 10 days or so*

Also an Australian Geo should be reviewing the "substantial" historical JORC estiamted by the Indonesians and announcing it to the mkt, in the mean time I think like Big Bro NSL, CAG will be a leaky ship and the SP movements will tell the story


But I am very interested to see how big this "substantial" deposit is


----------



## LRG (4 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Yes, I agree looks good.

Let the pigeons loose! 

Based on NSL as a benchmark, a positive movment in the SP is on the cards but in no way guaranteed.


----------



## andy87 (4 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Why is everyone comparing NSL's performance to CAG?  Looking at NSL's chart, there nearly 400% down from what they were 4 years ago.  Let's hope that for anyone invested in CAG, they dont perform in the same manner


----------



## nioka (4 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



andy87 said:


> Why is everyone comparing NSL's performance to CAG?  Looking at NSL's chart, there nearly 400% down from what they were 4 years ago.  Let's hope that for anyone invested in CAG, they dont perform in the same manner




A read of the NSL thread will show the reason. To repeat, NSL is a rebirth company with different goals and management and it's performance is in no way related to past performance.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Guys you have to I repeat have to understand the following
> 
> 1. CAG is a re-cap/recon, this means that in no way is CAG's past perfromance in anyway linked to its future, it became a new company kinda like an IPO of few weeks back
> 
> ...




Andy like I said, maybe have a good read through the threads?

I'm sure once you see how NSL was recapped by the same guys who recapped CAG and how it has gone from 1.5c to 10.5c pre the trading halt,

But please DYOR these are spec stocks that offer massive upside with massive levels of risk


----------



## ans25 (5 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> CAG been quiet for awhile and with the current weakness in the mkts it was good to see it not fall back too much,
> 
> ...





Hey YT, I was a bit disappointed in the sp falling abck to 3.5c when thats what we started out on at the start of this week, but that's thanks to thursdays bad day, I still hold and hopefully this thing can get some good momentum leading up to deadline.

Does anyone have a target before deadline?


----------



## wildmanchris (6 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



shaunm said:


> My main concern with CAG is that they can meet the 18 july dealine for mining, and that "mining activities" is a felxible enough term so as they meet the criterion.
> Anyone's reassurance is warmly welcomed.




I think this is a valid point - and cant see with any certainty what the liklihood of this happening is.  And what will happen to the rights to the mine if the activity doesnt come along like stated?   Great country to be in, and great commodity to be mining though.

Anyone have anything solid on this?  I understand its spec, but without that its red or black to me.  Unless of course mining related activities is putting a sign up, and a geologist on site.


----------



## nyo (6 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



wildmanchris said:


> I think this is a valid point - and cant see with any certainty what the liklihood of this happening is.  And what will happen to the rights to the mine if the activity doesnt come along like stated?   Great country to be in, and great commodity to be mining though.
> 
> Anyone have anything solid on this?  I understand its spec, but without that its red or black to me.  *Unless of course mining related activities is putting a sign up, and a geologist on site.*




wildmanchris got this from another site.  Not sure if it helps.


FYI...A refresher of some of the key points from the ASX 16/06/2008 announcement
#

# ACQUISITION OF 20% INTEREST IN METRO CONSOLIDATED  PTE LTD, AN ENTITY THAT HAS RIGHTS TO MINE AN INDONESIAN THERMAL COAL PROJECT HIGHLIGHTS
#

# A non-JORC resource was previously established at the coal prospect using the US Bureau of Mines and US Geological Survey (“USGS”) method.

# The Project is contained on 10,000 hectares of land (located in the Kota Baru region of South Kalimantan).

# Indonesia is a world hot spot for coal production, which over the last ten years has quadrupled to 200 million tonnes per annum.
# Kalimantan produces in excess of 90% of Indonesia's coal output. Kalimantan's coal resources are estimated at around 35 billion tonnes, most of which is thought to be suitable for the burgeoning Asian power generation market.

# The CCOW covers an area of approximately 49,080 hectares which has been divided into 3 categories as follows:
# (a) Exploration Stage – 13,250 hectares;
(
# b) Feasibility Stage – 25,830 hectares; and
# (c) Exploitation/Production Operation Stage – 10,000 hectares.

# The exploitation area is the most advanced and is covered by the mining sub-contract between MCR and BMN.

# The Indonesian Ministry of Minerals and Mines has approved the commencement of mining activities in this area and mining related activities must commence on or before 15 July 2008 in order to comply with the terms of this approval.

# A report on the exploitation area was completed by a reputable Indonesia independent firm of geologists (Indonesian Experts) and all of the geological information relating to coal quality, grade and the tables of data are taken from that report.

# At this stage, the potential resource appears to be significant and the Company will release further information to the market in relation to the potential JORC status of the resource once further investigations are complete.

# Under the approvals obtained in relation to the exploitation area, MCR must commence operations on or before 15 July 2008.

# In this regard, MCR has offers in place from more than one contractor. These offers will be reviewed and assessed by MCR in reference to costs and facilities given by the contractors including their experience and track record.


----------



## ans25 (7 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Holding up well guys, steady as a rock, hopefully it remain like this for the rest of the day.

Gee the market is a real downer and stopping thing from moving up


----------



## ans25 (8 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Anyone worries?

We are back to 3c practically?

Do you people still hold or are thinking of getting out, with production so close surely this has to go up... surely....gulp!


----------



## LRG (8 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

yes still holding.

the market has taken a hammering and probably will be down again tmw.

CAG is holding up pretty well considering.

If you can, hold out until July 15 and hope it goes north.

No certainty - it may collapse too. I stillhold


----------



## Datsun Disguise (8 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

New holding accidentally picked up today at 3.2c......

I say accidentally as I'd placed a 'lucky dip' order a week or so ago which didn't get filled, I left it, then forgot about it, then got my trade confirmation today. Hope this does turn out to be a lucky dip. Haven't done a whole lot of analysis to be honest, might have to before 10am tomorrow.......

"Piss Poor Planning = Piss Poor Profits"


----------



## nyo (8 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Datsun Disguise said:


> New holding accidentally picked up today at 3.2c......
> 
> I say accidentally as I'd placed a 'lucky dip' order a week or so ago which didn't get filled, I left it, then forgot about it, then got my trade confirmation today. Hope this does turn out to be a lucky dip. *Haven't done a whole lot of analysis to be honest, might have to before 10am tomorrow.......
> *
> "Piss Poor Planning = Piss Poor Profits"




Datsun if I have to be up all night with a sick kid  you can stay up and read this thread I found.  Good reading and have a cup of tea and a good night. 

http://www.sharescene.com/index.php?act=ST&f=16&t=736


----------



## Datsun Disguise (8 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



nyo said:


> Datsun if I have to be up all night with a sick kid  you can stay up and read this thread I found.  Good reading and have a cup of tea and a good night.
> 
> http://www.sharescene.com/index.php?act=ST&f=16&t=736




Thanks nyo, have to wait until tomorrow, up last two nights with a sick kid, looks like he's ok tonight so I'm off to bed! This thread has given me a good feeling about CAG generally, but once i get my registration confirmed at the linked site I'll have a look.

Cheers, hope the little one isn't suffering too much.


----------



## nyo (8 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Datsun Disguise said:


> Thanks nyo, have to wait until tomorrow, up last two nights with a sick kid, looks like he's ok tonight so I'm off to bed! This thread has given me a good feeling about CAG generally, but once i get my registration confirmed at the linked site I'll have a look.
> 
> Cheers, hope the little one isn't suffering too much.




Datsun sorry hear about the little one.   Good to hear he is better now.  Get some rest and some for me too.  

Thanks for your concern about mine.  Going to be a long night for me. 

CYA tomorrow


----------



## pan (9 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Has been falling with the rest of the market. 

Good day today, like the rest of the market. Good to see it close near the high of the day.


Not long till the deadline for production 15 july.. Seems cheap, seeing that the annoucement is due soon.


----------



## nyo (9 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



pan said:


> Has been falling with the rest of the market.
> 
> Good day today, like the rest of the market. *Good to see it close near the high of the day.*
> 
> ...




pan did I miss something today?  

*Didn't CAG close on it's high and also form a Marubozu candle? * 

I know I had  long night but I am sure it closed on it's high.

*Last:0.035 *
Change: +0.004 	
Open: 0.032 	
*High: 0.035* 
Low: 0.032 	
Volume: *9,520,824*
Percent Change: +12.90%


----------



## ans25 (9 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Still no announcements out?

I wonder what's happening,

In regards to the share price, yes today was a good day but then again a lot was in the green. It will be interesting whether we can maybe be about 4c or thereabouts tomm.


----------



## pan (9 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



nyo said:


> pan did I miss something today?
> 
> *Didn't CAG close on it's high and also form a Marubozu candle? *
> 
> ...




Sorry, I thought i saw a .036, your correct .035. This is a good signal hopefully for the next couple of days.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (9 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



nyo said:


> Datsun if I have to be up all night with a sick kid  you can stay up and read this thread I found.  Good reading and have a cup of tea and a good night.
> 
> http://www.sharescene.com/index.php?act=ST&f=16&t=736




OK NYO, I've had a look through Brantleys posts - he certainly is dedicated! So what I've taken from it - in a nutshell - is;
1. Valuable and large resource
2. High demand and low risk of any downside to future coal price.
2. Uncertainty about what has to happen before 15th of July - just what are 'mining activities' anyway?

basically a speccie (and only 6 days away from 'mining activities') with a huge upside potential.

I like the low MC and shares on issue - approx 500m including unlisted options.  (I'm an options tragic).

Worth holding I dare say - but feeling nervous about the 15th....

Luck to all CAGers!


----------



## elpix (10 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Hello all,

First time writing, but been reading for a while.
Active trading since last year.

Been watching a few of you.

YOUNG_TRADER - I like the depth and research you have provided on several threads.

OK, so I have something to add to the CAG thread, more observation than anything, (so be nice )

---------------
From the 16th June Announcement:

MCR intends to fund all capital expenditure out of the proceeds of production.

Under the approvals obtained in relation to the exploitation area, MCR must
commence operations on or before 15 July 2008. In this regard, MCR has offers
in place from more than one contractor. These offers will be reviewed and
assessed by MCR in reference to costs and facilities given by the contractors
including their experience and track record.

MCR has advised that, if operations have not commenced by 15 July 2008, the
relevant authorities can cancel the authorisation to proceed to mining
*(although an extension of time may also be possible)*. MCR does not believe
there is any risk of operations not commencing by this date.
------------------

Having another read through the announcement, specifically these paragraphs, relieves a bit of the doom and gloom or "what if" I believe.

Having been involved in an exploration site going through pre-fes and mining activity deadlines, this all sounds very familiar.
Seams pretty standard stuff, If they don't get their act together by 15th, yes  approval could be cancelled, but extensions are quite common.

Anyway, this is not a certainty, just some food for thought that might stimulate more discussion.
I want to jump on board... maybe tomorrow ??


----------



## LRG (11 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

hello,

closed at 3.5c today with a high of 3.7c and V of 8.2M.

with the link to NSL boys and 15 july coming up next week does anyone have any thoughts of why it hasn't run up a lot further to date.

i would of expected it closer to 10c by now?


----------



## Datsun Disguise (11 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



LRG said:


> hello,
> 
> closed at 3.5c today with a high of 3.7c and V of 8.2M.
> 
> ...




I reckon the complexity of the situation is not helping, Lots of entities between CAG and the coal.... along with being in Indonesia, I think we Aussies have some trust issues with them..

Let's not forget that it was only a month ago that they announced this venture. I'm pretty sure this is one that will take off once a bit more certainty has been established. They might just need to prove themselves to the broader market. 

Really, this is a perfect stock for speculators, give us time to research, mull it over, bit more research and discussion, if you want to get on this boat there has been ample time to do so. Bit like DMM, they need to prove that they can operate in a risky environment before the market will fully value the stock. All or nothing in my view, I'm betting on all for the time being...


----------



## nyo (11 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Datsun Disguise said:


> I reckon the complexity of the situation is not helping, Lots of entities between CAG and the coal.... along with being in Indonesia, I think we Aussies have some trust issues with them..
> 
> Let's not forget that it was only a month ago that they announced this venture. I'm pretty sure this is one that will take off once a bit more certainty has been established. They might just need to prove themselves to the broader market.
> 
> Really, this is a perfect stock for speculators, give us time to research, mull it over, bit more research and discussion, if you want to get on this boat there has been ample time to do so. Bit like DMM, they need to prove that they can operate in a risky environment before the market will fully value the stock. *All or nothing in my view, I'm betting on all for the time being...*




I am with you Datsun 

"Really, this is a perfect stock for speculators, give us time to research, mull it over, bit more research and discussion, if you want to get on this boat there has been ample time to do so. Bit like DMM, they need to prove that they can operate in a risky environment before the market will fully value the stock. *All or nothing in my view, I'm betting on all for the time being..."*

BTW how's the boy....my kid has come good


----------



## ans25 (11 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Yes Im a bit surprised that this has not really taken off after getting up to 4.5c a few weeks back.

Finished at 3.5c, and it has finished like that for the last 2 weeks now.

Its held up okay so far I think and the potential is there, maybe 10c at this early stage is a bit too much I think.
Volume has been decent for the last few weeks, hovering around 8-9 million and its not like a whole lot of people dumping it.
Seller to Buyer ratio is looking good as well, with around 2:1 ratio, so that is always a good sign.

Its my view but Im sort of thinking 5c short term hopefully. If the market stays healthy next week this CAN really take off. I still consider it v cheap at the moment.

Anything less than 4c come production time and I will be somewhat dissapointed.

But you have to realise with its big bro NSL, that it didnt take off overnight, I think it started at 2c at the start of year and 6-7months down the track we are seeing it at 10c.

However with this being said, I do think that CAG may get to 10c (if it does that is) in a much shorter amount of time.

Still holding, Good Luck to all holders


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Well here we are, today is the 15th and so far no ann from the company advising of mining activities yet

Today is d-day and one way or another we're gonna get the answer to the question that has plagued us from day 1 of jumping on board this play, can they really start mining so soon?

Here's hoping


----------



## elpix (15 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Tell me about it YT !!!

No news, no Ann ??
 maybe an extension ?

We'll just have to see what the day brings.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (15 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



elpix said:


> MCR has advised that, if operations have not commenced by 15 July 2008, the
> relevant authorities can cancel the authorisation to proceed to mining
> *(although an extension of time may also be possible)*. MCR does not believe
> there is any risk of operations not commencing by this date.
> ...




Might be a good opportunity to pick some up cheap if the announcement comes out that operations have not started. But overall it doesn't change what is in the ground, and probably won't change CAG's exposure to it.

Waiting and wondering


----------



## elpix (15 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Good Point Datsun !

No news is good news perhaps.
There is no Ann of operations commencing, however there is also no ann of cancellation either.

The way I see it, there is good potential in the resource and lots of time and money put into setting this whole thing up, an extension would just stall and drop the SP, so yes if you still believe in this then good time to pick up more on the cheap.

I will just hold mine for now and see what happens.
News of an extension might entice me to grab a few more though.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Hello, CAG you there???

Today is the 16th, yesterday was the 15th, what the heck happened to the mining deadline?


Hopefully news soon, I hope they met the dealine, or if they didn't I hope they got an extension


----------



## nioka (16 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hello, CAG you there???
> 
> Today is the 16th, yesterday was the 15th, what the heck happened to the mining deadline?
> 
> ...




Maybe they should get a rocket from the ASX for failing to keek the market informed on a price sensitive event!!!!


----------



## N1Spec (16 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



nioka said:


> Maybe they should get a rocket from the ASX for failing to keek the market informed on a price sensitive event!!!!




you just know when this sort of thing happens its not good news, a company that doesnt update the market when an announcement falls due does not deserve the time of day or should i say money (from investors).

We'll give CAG the benefit of the doubt and give it till tomorrow, lets see what happens.


----------



## nyo (16 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hello, CAG you there???
> 
> Today is the 16th, yesterday was the 15th, what the heck happened to the mining deadline?
> 
> ...




YT someone here posted this last night and it was not on the thread this morning and I posted another that was removed as well.  Not sure why.  It seemed to at least say that mining activities have started and CAG will be putting out an announcement this week.  

copy of posts

Hi All,

Just rang the company and all is well. An announcement will be forthcoming soon. Possibly today. Operations proceeding as announced and scheduled per conversation.

Ring the company and ask if you want to verify my post.

Cheers,
Brantley

Head Office Telephone (08) 9486 2333
**************************************************
Hi followme and all others,

Just back. Sorry for the delayed reply I have been in meetings all afternoon.

I spoke with Sean Henbury (Director). We will have an announcement this week and possibly late today but more likely tomorrow or the next day. They will update the market on the mining activities currently in progress with photos of the existing mine and the area.

It sounded like all was proceeding on a positive basis. Now we wait for the official announcement to verify and confirm the current status of the coal mining activities.

Again anyone wanting to validate the above information please ring the company.

DYOR&DD

Cheers,
Brantley


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



nyo said:


> I spoke with Sean Henbury (Director). We will have an announcement this week and possibly late today but more likely tomorrow or the next day. They will update the market on the mining activities currently in progress with photos of the existing mine and the area.
> 
> It sounded like all was proceeding on a positive basis. Now we wait for the official announcement to verify and confirm the current status of the coal mining activities.
> 
> ...





When I called to speak to someone I was also told Sean Hensbury was the man to speak to, however he wasn't in whne I called last week, maybe I should try again,

Photo's? how abut just a few lines to let us know where everything is at


----------



## nyo (16 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> When I called to speak to someone I was also told Sean Hensbury was the man to speak to, however he wasn't in whne I called last week, maybe I should try again,
> 
> Photo's? how abut just a few lines to let us know where everything is at




YT if you ring the company and talk to Sean Henbury will you please post what you find out?  I am sure with your experience you will be able to sort out what is happening.


----------



## ans25 (16 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

I posted the above from HotCopper, but for some reason it got deleted?!

Hmmmm is this a conspiracy from ASF!!!

I dont think we should panic...
Never the less it is a bit worrying how there is no announcement on CAG, but apparently everything is fine - I think the price of share has sort of reflected this -it wants to break up but a bit nervous, also there seems to be less volume, before we were seeing up to 8-9mill now we are seeing much less.

I still hold and hopefully looking forward to see it reach highs in the next 1-3 months


----------



## PhoenixXx (17 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



N1Spec said:


> ...when this sort of thing happens its not good news...




I totally agree with you. They wouldn't hesitate to announce something good. Although extension is likely to be granted, but the significant milestone was unreachable ie let their shareholders know what happened on July15. I expected  the announcement to be released by this morning the latest. As no ann was released, i offloaded my truck. No news = bad news as they are possibly "hiding something". Correct me if i'm wrong but i'm just bloody pessimistic


----------



## Datsun Disguise (17 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



PhoenixXx said:


> I totally agree with you. They wouldn't hesitate to announce something good. Although extension is likely to be granted, but the significant milestone was unreachable ie let their shareholders know what happened on July15. I expected  the announcement to be released by this morning the latest. As no ann was released, i offloaded my truck. No news = bad news as they are possibly "hiding something". Correct me if i'm wrong but i'm just bloody pessimistic




Posted 2 minutes too early Phoenix! Announcement out, mining activities started, first shipment of coal scheduled for September 2008

This is what we've been waiting for, a few more ticks around due diligence etc and we'll be away.

Hold on tight!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Ann out,

Mining commenced, see the pics, they are mining!

They expect to start shipping 5k 10k t's a month = 60k - 120k t's p.a. , while small at $200/t = $12m - $24m p.a. in revenue

I am very impressed that these guys kept to their word

Similar to NSL I expect a 5c-10c share price pre the finalisation of the Coal project


----------



## PhoenixXx (17 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Datsun Disguise said:


> Posted 2 minutes too early Phoenix!




Ah...be patient...that's one thing i don't have anymore unfortunately. I had to set myself a deadline. And i set it up this morning, would sell on the market straight away if no ann was released by 10am. Anyway, i'm off. GL


----------



## nyo (17 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Ann out,
> 
> Mining commenced, see the pics, they are mining!
> 
> ...




From another site

FYI...

Section from ann:

*//Details of the contractor will be announced to the market in the very near future. Based on information supplied to CAG by Metro Consolidated, the first shipment of coal is due to occur in September 2008 and will initially only be a relatively small quantity (5,000 to 10,000 tonnes).

Production is then expected to progressively increase over the following 6 month period. Further expansion of the mine plan and mining activities will also be considered during this period. //*



17 July 2008
The Company Announcements
Platform Australian Securities Exchange

COMMENCEMENT OF MINING RELATED ACTIVITES

Cape Range Wireless Limited (CAG) is pleased to announce that mining activities have commenced on the exploitation area of the coal concession in South Kalimantan. As stated in CAG’s release to the ASX on 16 June 2008, mining activities were due to commence on or before 15 July 2008 in order to comply with the terms of the approval provided by the Indonesian Ministry of Minerals and Mines. P.T. Metro Consolidated Resources (Metro Consolidated) (in which CAG has a 20% interest) has advised CAG that they have commenced mining related activities and that they are in the final stages of securing a mining contractor.

Details of the contractor will be announced to the market in the very near future. Based on information supplied to CAG by Metro Consolidated, the first shipment of coal is due to occur in September 2008 and will initially only be a relatively small quantity (5,000 to 10,000 tonnes).

Production is then expected to progressively increase over the following 6 month period. Further expansion of the mine plan and mining activities will also be considered during this period.

The legal due diligence on the coal concession is ongoing and is expected to be completed within the next 2 weeks.

Once the legal due diligence review is complete, the Company intends to issue part of the share consideration to the vendors (up to the Company’s 15% placement capacity under Listing Rule 7.1).

The balance of the share consideration will be issued following the receipt of shareholder approval at a general meeting to be convened. Some photographs of the coal concession are attached to this announcement.

Yours sincerely SEAN HENBURY COMPANY SECRETARY CAPE RANGE WIRELESS LIMITED


----------



## michael_selway (17 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Ann out,
> 
> Mining commenced, see the pics, they are mining!
> 
> ...





Hm not bad at all, i wonder what sthe max production rate per month they get get it up to?

thx

MS


----------



## Datsun Disguise (17 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



michael_selway said:


> Hm not bad at all, i wonder what sthe max production rate per month they get get it up to?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS




I like the words 'relatively small quantity' of 5-10kt a month. Hopefully that is relative to future production they are talking about. This is such a new project for them you'd expect that it will take some time for them to sort out the mining plan, decide how much capex to commit and such.

Bit surprised at the lack of sp movement so far though. But I'd be happy with a slow but steady appreciation.


----------



## sam76 (17 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

In this market I'd be happy if it only went sideways! 

Good to see things progressing well in Indonesia.

I'm in it on the Faldi Factor.

Coal is his thing.


----------



## ans25 (17 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Woohooooo

Congrats on the patient.

This is going to be the next success story, hopefully, as long as the market stays ok then maybe we can see this doubling by first ore!

I thought there would be more volume but its increased 10% on that is good news, hopefully it can hold at 3.5c by end of tomm, and then.... onwards to Victoooreee
(sorry I'm not a swannies supporter)

But you have to excuse me because I am happy


----------



## Caliente (17 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

lol, you want to increase the volume? sell me some units! 

I'm in the buy stack right now.

Cheers
-Cali


----------



## Caliente (17 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Thanks to whoever that was. If you've got anymore to spare at 0.033 I need another 180000. If you've got em.


Cheers
-Cali


----------



## Caliente (17 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Cheers gentlemen, and ladies. I've closed out my order for a total accumulation of 1.5 million units between 0.031 - 0.033

Best of luck to holders!
-Cali


----------



## ans25 (17 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

I was planning to sell at about 5c, but for you my friend I will do discount,

4.9c


How do I buy-it-now price similiar to ebay?!


----------



## LRG (17 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

I'm holding onto this one.  I support it for all the reason YT and other regulars say.  I have a good feeling about it and the people behind CAG.

On the surface mining by 15 July seemed to be a big ask, but looking at the pictures they got ther a day late.

This is looking to be heading NORTH IMO.

Thursday night is looking good in Eurpe and US markets, so I can see an up day on the ASX tmw too.  Hope the US markets head north on friday night too - then we are really looking at a GREEN week come Monday.

Allon the all ords and ASX200 has been bad for the last 2 weeks and CAG, SDL etc have hung in there reasonably well.

So "let the pigeons loose" come the new week!


----------



## Spec-Invest (18 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Just a question. in the recent announcement on the 16th of july  titled 'acquisition of an interest in Indonesian coal mine project'  

when i read section 1.4 titled *Material terms of the Call Option and the Put Option* i become confused. would some one be able to shed some light on this for me? will this affect the Sp? a simple reply would be great.

Cheers


----------



## Georgeb (20 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Do people think this is good value at these levels?

I dont know lots about this company but a friend of mine has purchased shares and claims it is great value.


----------



## ans25 (20 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Mate I don't want to sound as if Im ramping,
but considering that this is due for first ore very soon (next month) and at this price it is dirt cheap.

Another thing too note as well is that amidst the market conditions, this has held up pretty well, hasn't really budged below 3c.

Many forecasters think that this could be the next NSL and go to 10c +
because essentially its the same group involved as NSL (Faldi) and moreover this is in Faldi's backyard - Indonesia - so if anything he should have the contacts/links to make this work.

I think if it wasn't for the market CAG would be touching 5c by now.

Exciting times ahead.

As usual though this is a speccie, there are risks but in my opinion the positives truly out weight the negatives, you just have to be patient and not expect like %100 increases in a day like a lot of people out there and then simply run out of patience and dump everything off

Anyways please do your own research


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Hey Geroge,

Ans has raised some goods ponts,

Here are a few more points to consider also,

Also don't make the mistake of thinking because something is 3c its 3x more expensive as something at 1c, price is only half of the equation when determining mkt cap, the number of shares on issue is the other half and equally important

Price x no of shares = mkt cap



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Guys you have to I repeat have to understand the following
> 
> 1. CAG is a re-cap/recon, this means that in no way is CAG's past perfromance in anyway linked to its future, it became a new company kinda like an IPO of few weeks back
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean K (21 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Georgeb said:


> Do people think this is good value at these levels?
> 
> I dont know lots about this company but a friend of mine has purchased shares and claims it is great value.



Is your friend a taxi driver, or a hairdresser, by any chance? 

Sounds like a hot tip to me.


----------



## arkady (21 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

An up day for the ASX but no move for CAG today. Are we waiting for another announcement? Due diligence and approval by shareholders?


----------



## ans25 (21 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Is it just my screen, or what?

Everything is green, yet no volume for CAG??

Please explain someone


----------



## Datsun Disguise (21 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



ans25 said:


> Is it just my screen, or what?
> 
> Everything is green, yet no volume for CAG??
> 
> Please explain someone




I don't know if it's just my watchlist but the speccies seem to have been left behind in the market move today.

I was also surprised that we didn't get a move following last weeks announcement and confirmation that September will see the first shipments. But, remember that Due Diligence is still under way, we don't yet have a deal! To really get going we need a Jorc statement, confirmed production tonnage and a deal that gives CAG some equity!

Plenty of boxes still to tick, I don't think there's anything to threaten an X in any of those boxes, but hey, bears are about. I thnk if CAG was announcing this stuff 12 months ago it would be well and truly off and running. 

Hopefully by September the market is a bit more realistic and we have more clarity over the project, once that happens we'll all be smiling!

Spec-Invest: Re the call and put options.  Basically the parties have agreed that 

1. CAG can decide to buy the remaining 80% of Metro for $30m if they decide to (they have a call option)
2. Metro can decide to sell the remaining 80% of Metro for $30m if they decide to (they have a put option)

Basically either side can make the transaction happen. As far as sp, it is really irrelevant, $30m will be chicken feed compared to the value of Metro if a commercially viable mine gets going. Even at the low rate of 10k tonnes a month (initially) they will bring in $24m pa (ref YT's post). Once they get the proper equipment in (Jorc dependant I'd say) that figure will be dwarfed.

Good news story.


----------



## sydneysider (21 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Geroge,
> 
> Ans has raised some goods ponts,
> 
> ...




Bear markets do awful things, CAG blew out to 2.7 with a bearish gap down to help scare away the traders. This now puts in a count to the downside althou the volume confirmation is very lite. Maybe there is an issue with the fundamentals?


----------



## shaunm (21 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



ans25 said:


> Many forecasters think that this could be the next NSL and go to 10c +
> because essentially its the same group involved as NSL (Faldi) and moreover this is in Faldi's backyard - Indonesia - so if anything he should have the contacts/links to make this work.




Please don't wish that upon this stock.
Yeah NSL hit 10c but has now struggled to break free of 5c after that shocking drop.
I'd be happy for a nice steady rise based on news not speculation.


----------



## Spec-Invest (21 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

a few trades after the market close today. pushing it back down to .027, hopefully some firm announcements are not long away.


----------



## ans25 (21 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Mate that's what I dont like about this stock, some one always pushes the price down after close, it happens everyday I have noticed.

For some reason this never closes on a high or at least mid range - it always closes on a low.... wierd....

Nevertheless Im still willing to hold, can't believe though this didnt go up today based on the market today


----------



## Spec-Invest (21 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



ans25 said:


> Mate that's what I dont like about this stock, some one always pushes the price down after close, it happens everyday I have noticed.
> 
> For some reason this never closes on a high or at least mid range - it always closes on a low.... wierd....
> 
> Nevertheless Im still willing to hold, can't believe though this didnt go up today based on the market today





haha only if you had of told me that earlier. topped up my holdings today just before close. then Bam straight down 10% after close!


----------



## adluroil (22 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

I am really disappointed with this stock 
I gambled that with the announcement of mining operations it would've moved north. wanted to make some quick profits to top up on SDL but i think 
the bird has flown now. The boys might as well  buy a steel mill then NSL can supply the IO and CAG can supply the coal.  
Hold CAG


----------



## nioka (22 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



adluroil said:


> I am really disappointed with this stock
> I gambled that with the announcement of mining operations it would've moved north. wanted to make some quick profits to top up on SDL but i think
> the bird has flown now. The boys might as well  buy a steel mill then NSL can supply the IO and CAG can supply the coal.
> Hold CAG




You gambled?? Gambling and the stock market are similar to playing Russian roulette. NEVER invest in a spec unless you can afford to lose the investment. The greater the possible gain the bigger the risk. As for CAG, give it time . It hasn't died yet but if you can't afford a loss then get out quick.


----------



## ans25 (22 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

You have to patient mate, you can't expect 100% gains over a space of few days.

The patient will be rewarded.

If you want to go for a quick buck I suggest maybe look into day-trading seriously on the stocks which have like 50+ mill volume, but believe me your life will hit the rocks with all the tension etc 

As for CAG, the only way I see this stock is up, not down, at 3c or roughly this has been cheap, I think prior to first ore perhaps we will see a nice rise in the share price of this.

Faldi, Steinpiries and all the other mob are involved in this one so go grab a warm coffee and maybe not look at this every minute of the day, because it will head towards 5c, maybe not today..... but it will happen!


----------



## ans25 (22 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Okay we're into the last hour and CAG sits on 2.9c

Im wondering whether my theory of someone selling down on the close will prove correct.

Sorry guys just thinking out aloud, I have noticed volume has been very low today but maybe that is just the market.

I still wish I could re-top up because of the upcoming first ore.

Anyways it would be very good if it can hold at 2.9c at end of today.


----------



## Ashsaege (23 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

CAG is currently down to 2.5cents. With not much volume.
I wonder if a mild chain reaction is occurring with traders hitting their stop losses.


----------



## Caliente (23 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

well i'm getting decimated here! Just going to have to sit back and hold while the team gets their announcements together.

-Cali


----------



## Ashsaege (23 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Caliente said:


> well i'm getting decimated here! Just going to have to sit back and hold while the team gets their announcements together.
> 
> -Cali




hmmm there is that saying again.... 'sit back and hold'... that hasn't done me any favours for this year!... though im still gonna do the same for this one


----------



## nyo (23 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Ashsaege said:


> CAG is currently down to 2.5cents. With not much volume.
> I wonder if a mild chain reaction is occurring with traders hitting their stop losses.




ashsaege do you see this current movement is by design in order for some to accumulate at lower prices before announcements?


----------



## PhoenixXx (23 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



nyo said:


> ashsaege do you see this current movement is by design in order for some to accumulate at lower prices before announcements?




Hi Nyo, announcement was out last Thursday, 17/07 which was much anticipated before it was released. Do you know if there is another ann due soon? Anyway i don't hold but have interest


----------



## Ashsaege (23 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



nyo said:


> ashsaege do you see this current movement is by design in order for some to accumulate at lower prices before announcements?




Nyo do you mean by design that some people are selling a portion of their holdings cheaply, to push the price down, and then accumulate while the SP is low? hmmm possibly, but as Pheonix said the big announcement came out last week. 
There aren't too many buyers now, i think most people are just sitting tight, so anyone who wants to offload will have to sell cheap.


----------



## sam76 (23 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

adding the NSL factor to the equation, it seems that shareholders are abandoning CAG as well.

I'm sure management didn't envisage this.  

Out of the 20 or so stocks on my watch list only 4 are red.  and guess which are the 4 I have a position in? Aargh!  

Things should turn around once we get some solid numbers from this company.

Let's hope it's not too long.


----------



## pan (23 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

I thought we were going to get some sort of JORC in the coming months??

First production isn't too far away..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Back belwo my intial buy level, erghhhh

But if there's one lesson I learnt from NSL is that with these specs if you decide to you must stay the course which is what I'm gonna do


----------



## ans25 (24 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

YT, I have decided I am going to be on this for about 2-3 more months and evaluate again to see where share price is.

I still am confident because remember this is set for first ore some time next month, and hopefully the market conditions are good then.

It was good to see it rise again today, hoepfully we have seen its low and move on up now, although not too happy with the reduced amount of volume (maybe the market has lost patience).

I cant believe it though, this is a bargain and potential to be a multi bagger - who knows it may even out jump its big bro NSL (sorry I was in the clouds for a minute)

ANyways I still hold.

Be patient guys


----------



## LRG (24 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

yes it is below my buy in price too 

but i think it may have bottomed too and should start on the hiigher highs higher lows sea saw now for the coming weeks based on the tech analysis of the chart.  My interpretation only - it is by no means a certainty, i have been wrong more than right lately.  Statistically though it is time to have a run of wins inclduding CAG.

I have confidence in the mngmt to pull off some forward movement.

regards


----------



## Datsun Disguise (24 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



LRG said:


> yes it is below my buy in price too




Me too - but I'd say most who bought due to the coal news are now in the red. SO who's selling? The impatient perhaps, the holders previous to the coal announcement who have probably been frustrated out of their minds and saw this price spike as their opportunity to get out? (I'm assuming holders still exist from the days prior to re-cap) 

I'll make a brash statement that is backed up by nothing than the 'vibe of it'. I think sellers are pretty well cleaned out, holders see the potential value in this and we'll see a steady appreciation while the story spreads out in the market. The odd announcement will cause some spikes, followed by profit taking until we see the multi bag run. Hopefully someone will quote me on this in 3 months time and I'll look like a genius, instead of the fool I am becoming used to being....:millhouse


----------



## adluroil (24 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Datsun Disguise said:


> Me too - but I'd say most who bought due to the coal news are now in the red. SO who's selling? The impatient perhaps, the holders previous to the coal announcement who have probably been frustrated out of their minds and saw this price spike as their opportunity to get out? (I'm assuming holders still exist from the days prior to re-cap)
> 
> I'll make a brash statement that is backed up by nothing than the 'vibe of it'. I think sellers are pretty well cleaned out, holders see the potential value in this and we'll see a steady appreciation while the story spreads out in the market. The odd announcement will cause some spikes, followed by profit taking until we see the multi bag run. Hopefully someone will quote me on this in 3 months time and I'll look like a genius, instead of the fool I am becoming used to being....:millhouse





Although I am dissappointed with cag I am of the same opinion as Datsun and Y Trader . No use jumping ship now considering the fact that mining has started as planned . I will give it more time .


----------



## ans25 (27 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Hi guys,

Do yoou pppl think we have seen a low yet?

It was a good sign that, all be it on next to none volume, that we saw it hold on Friday.

Hopefully this thing can move up to 3c again.

It seems very tightly held which is good, we dont want ppl just panic selling.


----------



## Caliente (29 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

lol@the very tightly held comment. We have been getting dumped hard left right and centre the past couple of weeks - in fact pretty much since I bought it and its settled at 2 CENTS today. 2 CENTS! 

I have copped a massive beating here but still holding strong bar them releasing an announcement saying "we have no coal...sorry!"

-Cali

Hey Datsun, I might borrow that hammer of yours -->:bonk: :bonk: :bonk:

Yup feels better already


----------



## shaunm (29 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

I'm feeling your pain too Caliente. My buy price was low 3's so I am bleeding bad.
Brutal market at the mo. Thought about pulling up stumps lately, but just can't take a loss.
Grinning & bearing.


----------



## LRG (29 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

ditto!

bought at 3.0, watched it go to 4+

now back to 2.0!

where will it end?

looks like heading to 1.5c tmw before bouncing next week IMO.

I think it will be a few weeks before we see some confidence.


----------



## ans25 (29 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

ditto twice!

Bought at 2.5c watched it get to 4.5c (kicking myself I didnt take profits) and now I see 2c.... I feel like crying...LoL

But I still think this is going to be a good story with production coming up so soon. I just think the market has sort of lost interst in this because as usual people expect like a 200% increase in a few days.... 

At this price it is bargain.... Im still holding (I have no other alternative!)

I keep hearing the Liverpool Football Club anthem in your head.... when you walk through a storm hold your head up high.... LoL

YNWA

:


----------



## Datsun Disguise (29 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Gotta add my surprise - 2cents!!! 

So, when this sort of thing happens it can be good to play devils advocate. What can go wrong? In the short term we could see the due diligence fall over - maybe metro are dodgerama... ?

What else is there? Less coal than expected at lower grades? 

Is there some other bad news around the corner? As I said playing devils advocate. The volume really was nothing ($40k worth) so I don't think it's leaky news and as has been said it could be the impatient moving on to the next big thing (like financial stocks - hearing all sorts of good things about them - NOT). 

The big stuff for CAG is going to be successful Due Dil, followed by production, then JORC, then rising production, then $$$$$ for me and you. cool.

Anyway still holding (and believing), although that hammer is getting a work out.....


----------



## nioka (30 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

The way I see CAG.

The mining had to start by a certain date so that the lease conditions were met. So mining started. At a token level sufficient to satisfy the conditions. 

To get the company on the move and to graduate to meaningful commercial levels with coal mining, sales etc, it will take a little time and a lot more money.

Holders of CAG should be happy that the company in which they have shares is involved in a major way in this project which appears to be proceeding to major production of coal.

Slow and steady wins the race. Don't expect to win the lottery with CAG. Just be happy to be well rewarded with a handsome return in reasonable time.


----------



## Caliente (30 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

CAG showing signs of a pulse. 

Buy stack and depth has improved "significantly" compared to the last few weeks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 July 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Guys on the 17th of this month the company said

"The legal due diligence on the coal concession is ongoing and is expected to be completed within the next 2 weeks."

That means we can expect something this week or at the latest monday tuesday,

The question is just how big this coal deposit could be and the more and more reading/research I do the more I realise that the *Kalimantan area of Indonesia is to coal what Pilbara is to Iron Ore*, check out this UK company 

http://www.churchillmining.com/project3.html

The are capped at $100m+ and have found alot more coal than they ever expected in the area

A reminder of just how prospective Kalimantan is

"Indonesia is a world hot spot for coal production, which over the last ten years has quadrupled to 200 million tonnes per annum. Kalimantan produces in excess of 90% of Indonesia's coal output. *Kalimantan's coal resources are estimated at around 35 billion tonnes*, most of which is thought to be suitable for the burgeoning Asian power generation market."


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 August 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Well we got a nice little update today telling us despite all the noise and bearishness in the mkts the worlds still spining and CAG are progressing towards ealry cash flow at its coal operation


The big announcement which should contain the tonnage estimate is yet to come


----------



## Caliente (1 August 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Something interesting I noticed.

"P. T. Metro Consolidated Resources (Metro Consolidated) (in which CAG has an indirect 20% interest) has advised CAG that the contract now envisages that after three months, production will reach a capability such as to load a Handymax."

"After this three month period, a review will be undertaken with a view to increasing the amount of machinery required to accommodate the needs of the mine"

From Wikipedia.
Handymax or Supramax is a naval architecture term for a bulk carrier, typically between 35,000 and 60,000 metric tons of deadweight (DWT).

Modern handymax designs are typically 52,000-58,000 DWT in size, have five cargo holds, and four cranes of 30 metric ton lifting capacity.

I wonder if they mean eventual monthly production? or the production total in three months...

Either way looks like the project is ramping up well!


----------



## ans25 (1 August 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Yep showing good signs although down 4 perc today.

Hoepfully the market re-ignites iinterest in this, and who knows maybe big bro NSL can be passed soon


----------



## LRG (7 August 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

CAG is still not going anywhere despite all the ducks lining up.

Why do I keep going into the red with these stocks.

We can't hold too many losers - does anyone really see this heading up soon?

YT, do you hold a large parcel or are you selling down?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 August 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



LRG said:


> CAG is still not going anywhere despite all the ducks lining up.
> 
> Why do I keep going into the red with these stocks.
> 
> ...





As I have said over and over and over again I am waiting for the due dilligence (maybe read?) to see how large the coal deposit is, I am expecting around 30-50Mt's anything more will be great

Mkt Cap is $8m DYOR

note even NSL after all the negativity sits at 5c which is well above the 2c base it ran off so again DYOR


----------



## sam76 (26 August 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Well, I've been averaging down like a madman over the last couple of days with CAG.

This thing seems to have support around the 2 cent level and is overdue on a couple of announcements that could see interest return in a big way.

Good buying at these levels IMO (if you like a punt)


----------



## Ashsaege (27 August 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



sam76 said:


> Well, I've been averaging down like a madman over the last couple of days with CAG.
> 
> This thing seems to have support around the 2 cent level and is overdue on a couple of announcements that could see interest return in a big way.
> 
> Good buying at these levels IMO (if you like a punt)




How much do you rely on announcements? I think the market is fairly efficient and already factor in expected announcements. CAG had good momentum before the announcement that they had started producing coal, and when they finally did announce it the share price didn't rocket off. Its the 20% of holders who rely on these announcements and then react instantly to them, hence why we had a drop and now hovering around the 2c region.


----------



## sam76 (27 August 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Not sure I understand your post, but to me announcements equal confirmation...and confirmation equals risk minimisation.

Off course you can also buy on rumour sell on fact as well. 

Cheers,


----------



## LRG (31 August 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

All I can say is things are grim.

I reckon i am down 50% on

CAG, AOM, NSL, LOD etc that have been on thr hot lists in the forum discussion topics.

It is funny when the prices head south there are no/little discussions about them.

Every one is in denial!!!

Lets all hope for a miracle in the coming weeks


----------



## nioka (31 August 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



LRG said:


> All I can say is things are grim.
> 
> I reckon i am down 50% on
> 
> ...



 Specs are SPECS. they need news to have an effect on the SP. No news from the company usually means no interest in the stock. You have to wait for news,anticipate when more news is due and trade or hold accordingly. A miracle just wont happen. Some progress may. 

With CAG we have to assume that some mining is happening or about to happen. That would require some facilities to be established first, probably some access improvement and stockpile areas before delivery of product would occur. These things don't come out of thin air. All we can hope for at this stage is that these things are underway and we get the next announcement that sales are being made. The market cap is low, the SP is low so if you have confidence you buy or hold, if not then ?????

I'm sitting waiting. I'm not counting on a miracle. I'm not betting my house on CAG but I count on it having a better than 50% chance of making me a reasonable profit somewhere down the line. Maybe next month, maybe next year. After all it is a spec and they do not all turn into 10 baggers, that is why they are penny stocks.


----------



## Buster (31 August 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Hmmm..

Watching watching watching.. but probably not with the same expectations as the majority of those here..

As a (previous) holder of this stock for some seven years, you'd expect that I'd have a reasonable understanding of how this mob operates..

I do, and I also have some very strong opinions about the stock.. However the last time I made known my opinion the thread got closed down as apparently I was 'down ramping' (so I could get back in!! LOL).. I won't repeat them here and jeopardise this thread..

I'm sure you could find the thread though if you had a quick look..I'm not sure that I could as polite as some and call it a 'SPEC' though..

Regards,

Buster


----------



## nioka (2 September 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Buster said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> Watching watching watching.. but probably not with the same expectations as the majority of those here..
> 
> ...




 As stated before, this is a rebirthed company. Different directors, different business, different financials.

 From company reports; 
                                 "First shipment of a relatively small quantity of coal 5,000 to 10,000 tonnes due to occur this month. Production to increase over the following 6 month period."

                                  "Current plan is to mine 1,000 tonnes per weather working day and look towards selling the first barge of 6,000 to 8,000 tonnes by September with a view to increasing it consistantly from then on and after 3 months production will reach a capability to load a handymax."

 Therefore it is reasonable to expect that we will soon get an announcement that sales have started to give the company some income and that income will continually increase. If this eventuates, even if a little late then CAG is on the way to giving us some value for our patience and our investment.

 What more could we expect???   DYOR. I'm happy to hold.


----------



## Ashsaege (2 September 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Caliente said:


> Cheers gentlemen, and ladies. I've closed out my order for a total accumulation of 1.5 million units between 0.031 - 0.033
> 
> Best of luck to holders!
> -Cali




That's confidence with a capital B!
Are you still holding Cali?

If only we had the gift of foresight...


----------



## Buster (3 September 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Hey Nokia,



nioka said:


> As stated before, this is a rebirthed company. Different directors, different business, different financials.
> 
> [Stuff Deleted..]
> 
> Therefore it is reasonable to expect that we will soon get an announcement that sales have started to give the company some income and that income will continually increase. If this eventuates, even if a little late then CAG is on the way to giving us some value for our patience and our investment.




I genuinely hope that it does eventuate for the holders of the stock, those with faith..  However, as I've said before, there always seems to be an announcement soon.. and the announcements always herald in a new era with significant good news, although when you strip away all the fluff they generally say little to nothing.

 I won't harp on as weve discussed this privately, but I walked into this room and tripped over the chair behind the door.. I'd simply like to pass onto those that have just opened the door to keep an eye out for the chair..

Fair enough?

Regards,

Buster


----------



## arkady (4 September 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

The old company was Telecommunications and IT. Cut-throat industry and very hard to survive. Now in the mining business I can't see any big losses on the horizon. They have the potential to make a decent profit on what they have in Indonesia (pending due diligence of course). They also have their eye on adjacent land for further exploration. Sitting on a 40% loss but still like what they have and willing to hold.


----------



## Buster (5 September 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

G'Day Arkady,



arkady said:


> The old company was Telecommunications and IT. Cut-throat industry and very hard to survive. Now in the mining business I can't see any big losses on the horizon. They have the potential to make a decent profit on what they have in Indonesia (pending due diligence of course). They also have their eye on adjacent land for further exploration. Sitting on a 40% loss but still like what they have and willing to hold.




Yeah mate, understood.. I held them for a loooong time.

One of my concerns is that they target 'bubble' markets and start the spin.. very little comes of anything (particularly in the past, hence the 'rebirth'..)and I suspect the same will be true for the future.. 

Happy to be wrong though.. 

Regards,

Buster


----------



## Datsun Disguise (6 September 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Buster said:


> G'Day Arkady,
> 
> Happy to be wrong though..




Maybe not as happy as me Buster... 

I note that the DD has not yet been released. This is a concern as it has been underway for some time and was announced as being expected to be complete by the end of July...

I am not yet ready to pull the pin as this is Indonesia and I would say that the DD process would be slightly (a lot) more difficult between a foreign co and a local than between 2 aust. co's in aust. (which is the standard by which I'm judging the time taken)

Still, looks very much like holders are getting nervous, heading towards the point where failed DD is priced in.... imho.


----------



## nioka (7 September 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*



Buster said:


> (particularly in the past, hence the 'rebirth'..)Buster




 I don't think you have the right angle on a rebirth. 

To start a new company and get listed on the stock exchange is a long and costly process. It is common place for a new company project to be started by taking out a cheap ( cheap because it is failing and going out backwards) company that is listed and registered. The rebirthed company then usually has NEW directors, NEW objectives and to all intents and purposes is a NEW business WITHOUT ANY of the previous baggage.

To keep talking of the companies past is a complete waste of time.


----------



## Ashsaege (15 September 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Not much Volume for CAG lately, though someone picked up a few today for 1.1cents. Back up to 1.6cents now.


----------



## Ashsaege (30 September 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

CAG continues to decline on very small volume. Probably on a couple trades a day. Cant wait for the buying pressure to pick up


----------



## Datsun Disguise (8 October 2008)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

CAG recently announced a change to the purchase arrangement of Metro. Now the $400k is buying 100% of Metro, with an additional $5m payable upon a JORC resource of $10m tonnes, then another $5m upon sales of $1m tonnes. Sounds good, but I wonder what they found in the DD to prompt such a radical re-negotiation?

They have also moved mining operations to another area as the first (perhaps rushed?) attempt proved sub economic. SP now offered at 0.9, bidding at 0.7c.

Tempting....


----------



## sam76 (30 March 2009)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

so these guys have come out with a cap raising at 1 cent while the price is at .005 cents?

Also free options attached as well?

It seems strange to offer a raising at twice the current share price????


----------



## Datsun Disguise (6 April 2009)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Looks to me like CAG's prospects are looking rather gloomy - sold 3000 tonnes of coal for $144,000. Looking for new opportunities and a JV partner to ease financial burden.....

Don't think the langauge is all that positive atm....


----------



## Datsun Disguise (12 May 2009)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Announcement for $1m share placement and an update on Arcadian and 'Indonesion Operations'.



> *Indonesian Operations*
> As part of the Company’s continued focus in its existing technology sector and as mentioned above, the Board intends to reduce its investment interest in its Indonesian operations and will be looking towards restructuring the transaction with its Singapore subsidiary, Metro Consolidated Resource Pte Ltd in the near future. The Board has formed this view in light of the current environments and challenges faced in funding the operations in Indonesia. Further details will be announced as they materialise.




Sounds like the coal business has turned out to be a dead duck - the rest of the announcement talks about an IT services acquisition......

Is there a Strategy here? Sounds like shots in the dark.....


----------



## Buster (19 May 2009)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Hmmmm..

Capital raising, share placements, 'impending' announcements...  all sounds soooo familiar..  I guess they got to raise capital so they can continue paying the board members, and keep them in the manner they've become accustomed..



Datsun Disguise said:


> Sounds like the coal business has turned out to be a dead duck - the rest of the announcement talks about an IT services acquisition...... Is there a Strategy here? Sounds like shots in the dark.....




Surprised about the commodities venture not working out?? Wow, another bubble area burst, looks like IT just might have some legs again soon, so back to IT it is.. I'm tipping they are working on some gadget that will enable the NBN to be rolled out in record time at very low cost, therefore promising to make a motza when, of course, they win a contract!!

Bunch of bl**dy crooks I say.. But, talking about the past performance of a company is a complete waste of (everybody's) time apparently.. or so I've been told..

Anyway, good luck to those willing to get in or hold this one.. I note it's still listed on the ASX, that's gotta be a good thing I guess.. 

Regards,

Buster


----------



## binginbarrel (2 December 2010)

*The new Cape Range*

So now that CAG has been rebirthed and done a 25:1 consolidation where are we off to next?

*There`s the Lithium MOU*,

The area has economic potential for pegmatite related minerals, especially lithium. Within the EPO there are some outcrops for pegmatites and old claims for monazite, a rare earth mineral and this is usually associated with lithium. Some of the past old workings have been worked for pegmatite minerals in the area for example; the Casa Ventura mine is in Goromonzi where lepidolite was mined between 1957 and 1981 with 606t and the Mistress Mine produced 1,677t of lepidolite (lithium bearing mica) and 80t of spodumene (lithium silicate).


*the Platinum MOU*
The exploration work by Cluff delineated a reasonable geological continuity that outlined two steep to flat dipping platinum-palladium bearing sulphide zones that is 7km along strike and 4km in width. These zones are 4 to 5 metres in thickness and grades up to 1.2 g/t PGE (Platinum + Palladium).
It must be noted that the platinum projects within the Great Dyke have other credits, for example, on average for every ounce of platinum ounce in the resource, an additional ounce of platinum-equivalent value is contained in the resource in the form of palladium, rhodium, gold, nickel, copper and cobalt.

*and the gold is still there,*
The Inez Mine is currently producing gold from the surface sands and supergene/saprolite zone,
down to a depth of about 12 metres. The Inez Mine was recently commissioned and has
produced about 800 ounces of gold for the months of July and August.

Divide the 40 odd million shares on issue by the mix above and there`s the current market price. With the gold production alone I get a back of the envelope figure of 15c per share.

So any idea when this comes out of suspension?


----------



## binginbarrel (17 March 2011)

*Re: CAG - Cape Range Wireless*

Thought I would pop in to reignite the ol Cag thread.
All of the above posts are meaningless from here on.

Phillipines gold mines are the latest subject for those who are in the dark.

Think of it as a completely new company hey?

When they will trade nobody knows. I have $20k floating in nomans land, or should I be saying I have lost 20k?


----------



## System (29 March 2016)

On March 24th, 2016, Cape Range Limited (CAG) was removed from the ASX's official list pursuant to Listing Rule 17.12.


----------



## greggles (16 July 2018)

It's been a long time since there's been any discussion about Cape Range.

Starting on 9 July, the CAG share price has risen from 25.5c to 45c today. On 10 July the company announced that Phase 1 of the its cloud based accounting software package, Biztrak Online, has been completed on time and under budget and that the company will now move rapidly towards its launch.

I don't know anything else about this product, but thought the recent share price increase was an interesting development.


----------



## greggles (16 July 2018)

CAG now up to 50c.

First time I've ever seen *no sellers at all* in the market depth. The lack of sellers may help explain today's share price increase.


----------



## barney (17 July 2018)

Another Software/Services Company … 

The Sector is being worked over big time by the "boys in the office"

Nice Chart though


----------



## barney (18 July 2018)

Chart still looks good


----------



## barney (23 July 2018)

Not sure what's making this move exponential but the roof will start to get hot soon you'd think


----------



## greggles (23 July 2018)

CAG's on fire barney. No news of any note since 10 July apart from a response to an ASX Price Query.

To be honest, I'm finding it a little hard to believe that this share price increase can be attributable to just a cloud based accounting software package. Maybe I just don't understand its potential?


----------



## tech/a (23 July 2018)

The Catalysts appears to be the Announcement of their cloud based accounting software on 10/7

The tight consolidation seen after the initial V/C bar is a classic continuation pattern.
Look for increasing volume and ranges towards tops.
Particularly where any challenge to the continuation of the up trend.
Depth of retracement is a give away to strength of continuation of trend or termination.


----------



## barney (23 July 2018)

One word …. Holy crap ….. OK two words

Usually where there's smoke there's fire …. we shall see.


----------



## tech/a (23 July 2018)

One of these can change your entire year.


----------



## tech/a (23 July 2018)

Prediction
Tomorrow this will gap up then sell off ——- HARD


----------



## tech/a (25 July 2018)

Some asked for a daily up date .

Testing of the high on low volume will not be bullish.
It will take a thrust to blast through.High volume without 
falling a great deal will be bullish. (absorbing supply-those 
taking profit).
Low volume in a tight consolidation pattern indicates supply
is holding off looking for higher gains. That's what we want to see in *ANY* rising stock.
It is more common after rises of smaller range. dropping back to a more widely accepted value
and staying there for a period is more likely with this chart---but early days. (After this huge range and volume bar)


----------



## tech/a (25 July 2018)

Just watching this and its spread.
Its pretty thinly traded even though it has some
massive moves. *CURRENT* pattern is typically bullish.
( Inside day within an inside day on low volume.)
If you were trading this you'd be waiting for one side to show its hand!
Which it will.


----------



## Billionhero (25 July 2018)

I want buy Cape Range ltd, these two weeks it raised 5 time to $1.1 , i think it can increse more times to $7. What do you think?please give me suggestion


----------



## tech/a (25 July 2018)

Billionhero said:


> I want buy Cape Range ltd, these two weeks it raised 5 time to $1.1 , i think it can increse more times to $7. What do you think?please give me suggestion




Where is that ignore button.


----------



## tech/a (25 July 2018)




----------



## Joe Blow (25 July 2018)

Billionhero said:


> I want buy Cape Range ltd, these two weeks it raised 5 time to $1.1 , i think it can increse more times to $7. What do you think?please give me suggestion



Billionhero, if you believe CAG can reach $7 you need to explain why you believe this.

Also, please stop posting the same thing over and over. I have had to delete half a dozen posts containing the same content.


----------



## barney (26 July 2018)

Very tight range and low volume after the initial Spike … 

Given the lack of interested Sellers after such an exponential rise, the company may well be onto something 

Trying to value this Cloud/software stuff is not my strong suite, but the price action is positive in the short term at least … good luck to anyone that saw the potential and holds 

Thoughts Tech …


----------



## tech/a (27 July 2018)

Same old same old
No one showing a hand other than holding.
That in itself is mildly bullish.
Personally I think it could drop to the likely zone.


----------



## Cam019 (27 July 2018)

Surging another 51c today with a close of $1.61. Huge mover! Been busy with uni but it's great to watch the price action unfold. Let's see what next week brings.


----------



## tech/a (27 July 2018)

Tight 
Then off it went. 
No supply wins out once again


----------



## barney (27 July 2018)

This is as dodgy as all hell … I just hope nobody is buying this nonsense … 

In saying that, it could go higher in the short term if the insider traders … (sorry, I mean smart traders) decide it can be manipulated higher ..... but when the wheels fall off it will be back at 40 cents in the blink of an eye …. (within a short time frame I'd suggest)

Happy to eat humble pie if I'm wrong ...  but I doubt I will be ….. 

Time to "call out" ASIC … Do your job guys!!


----------



## tech/a (30 July 2018)

WOW
WOW
WOW


----------



## tech/a (30 July 2018)

Suspended from trade.
Time to sell.


----------



## McLovin (30 July 2018)

Hmmm...


----------



## barney (30 July 2018)

Yep …. I noticed that a few days ago …… Fried rice is great fresh but you cant leave it out of the fridge too long


----------



## kid hustlr (30 July 2018)

lolol the top 20 shareholders list might be the best thing I've ever seen.


----------



## barney (30 July 2018)

kid hustlr said:


> lolol the top 20 shareholders list might be the best thing I've ever seen.




Hence my fear for anyone buying KH

Hopefully its not all a farce but from my experience any large sweet and sour input with no apparent justification never seems to end all that well


----------



## tech/a (31 July 2018)

*Please Explain!!

OK




*


----------



## McLovin (1 August 2018)

Nonsensical BS and rightly the ASX continues the suspension.


----------



## tech/a (1 August 2018)

iFree have done very well!


----------



## statmech71 (2 August 2018)

I am a bit naive about this .... but what could actually be happening? Is it a pump and dump scenario?


----------



## barney (2 August 2018)

statmech71 said:


> I am a bit naive about this .... but what could actually be happening? Is it a pump and dump scenario?



Hi @statmech71 …. It has certainly been pumped … Without justification for the pump (no justification/news), it will have to retrace/dump to a degree you'd expect ….. 

Given the Company's "no real reason for the rise" explanation, if it rises further with no "real reason" other than an advertising campaign, then heads should roll at some point …..   

Lots of Red Flags for me …. Without Insider knowledge, its purely a punt at this stage


----------



## greggles (10 September 2018)

Cape Range has re-listed today after a month long suspension and is currently down 27.85% to $1.58, a decline of 61c so far today. 

The company didn't have much to say apart from confirming that the ASX's and ASIC's enquiries related exclusively to the trading activity in the Company's securities and that CAG is in compliance with the ASX
Listing Rules and, in particular, ASX Listing Rule 3.1.

The reason given for the huge share price increase during the second half of July was the imminent launch of their Biztrak Online SaaS proprietary accounting software. So nothing new there. In the absence of any exciting news, I see CAG most likely retracing further as profit takers exit their positions.


----------



## barney (10 September 2018)

greggles said:


> . *In the absence of any exciting news, I see CAG most likely retracing further as profit takers exit their positions*.




Agree Greg.


----------



## barney (21 September 2018)

Just for interests sake … yesterdays chart.


----------

